# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Πολάρις [Polaris, Skane Link, Damman Express, Dana Futura, Larisa]

## George

Επειδή είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω με το POLARIS πρόσφατα, θεωρώ κι εγώ πως είναι μακράν το πιο πετυχημένο και κερδοφόρο πλοίο της Αδριατικής. Μπορεί οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι να μη συγκρίνονται με παλάτια, ΑΝΕΚοκάραβα και κόκκινα αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο καθένας έχει το κοινό του και η Ventouris λειτουργεί με φορτηγά κυρίως. 
Επειδή όμως κάτι διάβασα για προσφορές και πάτους, Απόστολε πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι οι τιμές πχ της Agoudimos είναι πολύ πιο κάτω ενώ της Ventouris πλησιάζουν αυτές των BS και SUPERFAST και σε διάφορες συζητήσεις που είχα, η γνώμη που αποκόμησα είναι ότι γενικότερα την εταιρία την εμπιστεύονται πάρα πολύ παρά το Low profile που έχει επιλέξει. Ας μη μιλήσουμε βέβαια για την κατανάλωση του καθενός. Ενδεικτικά αν δεν κάνω λάθος το POLARIS έχει 1,5-1,8 t/h. 
Όσο για την ανανέωση που είπες, καραβολατρικώς κι εγώ θα ήθελα ανα δύο χρόνια η κάθε εταιρία να φέρνει καινούρια βαπόρια όμως αν βάλεις τον εαυτό σου στη θέση του Γιώργου Βεντούρη ή του χ - ψ Γιώργου Βεντούρη, θα έδιωχνες την κότα που σου κάνει τα χρυσά αυγά όταν οι άλλες εταιρείες βγαίνουν με οριακά κέρδη; Επιχειρήσεις είναι όχι κοινοφελή ιδρύματα. Ακόμα όταν θες να αντικαταστήσεις το ATHENS ή το ναυλωμένο ΙΟΝΙΣ το RIGEL (Συμορφωμένο με Στοκχόλμη και εξομπλισμό που θα ζήλευε το οποιοδήποτε άλλο βαπόρι) το θεωρώ πολύ καλή επιλογή. Και μην ξεχνάμε τι έρχεται στο Αιγαίο τον τελευταίο καιρό. Από ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ μέχρι VERA και IONIAN SPIRIT.
Τέλος ας παραθέσω μία φωτο από το πάνω γκαράζ του POLARIS τη μέρα που ταξίδεψα και σκεφτείτε ότι και τα χαώδη κάτω γκαράζ του ήταν ακόμα πιο τιγκαρισμένα...Το κοντέρ έγραψε 148 νταλίκες... μόνο!

polaris (26).JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια άλλη φοτο του polaris

polaris_1975_8.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

Και ναι είναι γεγονός το polaris έχει κατεύει χαλκίδα για δεξαμενισμό και σε λίγο θα περάσει μια βόλτα από την δραπετσόνα ή το πέραμα,καιρός ήταν!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

Aπό έγκειρες πληροφορίες το polaris αύριο έρχεται δραπετσώνα.Αντε να δούμε τι επισκευή θα κάνουν ιδιαίτερα στο visor της πλώρης

----------


## jumpman

To Polaris sth rada tou Peiraia sumfwna me to aisgreece.

----------


## Leo

Χθες βράδυ το είδα στο ais που γύριζε απο την Αυλίδα, ανοιχτά της Λούτσας.... σερνόταν με 9,2 κόμβους... :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Το τέρας που τα τρώει όλα (τα φορτηγά :Wink: ) στον ΝΜ Δραπετσώνας
POLARIS.jpg

----------


## geogre222

apostole liga stoixia gia to ploio auto?

----------


## Apostolos

> apostole liga stoixia gia to ploio auto?


http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/dana_futura_1975.htm

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/260734

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλο ένα ''ΛΕΥΚΌ'' προπύργιο που κατέρρευσε.

Το *POLARIS* χθες στο μόλο Δραπετσόνας, στην πρώτη φώτο από την δεξιά πλευρά, άβαφτη ακόμα, και στις άλλες δύο από αριστερά, με τα καινούργια μπλε (τι πρωτότυπο !!!) χρώματα του.

Και μία πρόταση προς τους κ.κ. moderators. Μήπως θα έπρεπε το thread του πλοίου να μεταφερθεί στο ''Φορτηγά - Οχηματαγωγά'' ??? 

POLARIS_1.jpg

POLARIS_2.jpg 

POLARIS_3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν νομίζω το πλοιο αυτό να είναι Ro/Ro! Απλά πέρνει λίγους επιβάτες...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν νομίζω το πλοιο αυτό να είναι Ro/Ro! Απλά πέρνει λίγους επιβάτες...


Ότι πείτε σεβαστέ μου Απόστολε. Σίγουρα εσείς γνώριζετε πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα.  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

σημερα που περασα φιλε espresso ειχε σειρα να βαφτει, η πισω πορτα του.εντατικες εργασιες

----------


## Νικόλας

Μόλις έμαθα ότι το polaris λαβώθηκε στην δεξιά μεριά του καθρέφτη της πλώρης από το διπλανό βαπόρι που έφευγε η ζημιά είναι αρκετά σοβαρή αφού τα έκανε κυριολεκτικά γυαλιά καρφιά όλα μέσα στην γέφυρα το polaris θα έφευγε την παρασκευή τώρα όμως άστα αχαχαχ πάει το μάτιασαν τον βάπορα αααα να σας πώ ότι το καράβι βάφτικε μπλέ ναι καλά είδατε μπλέ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μόλις έμαθα ότι το polaris λαβώθηκε στην δεξιά μεριά του καθρέφτη της πλώρης από το διπλανό βαπόρι που έφευγε η ζημιά είναι αρκετά σοβαρή αφού τα έκανε κυριολεκτικά γυαλιά καρφιά όλα μέσα στην γέφυρα το polaris θα έφευγε την παρασκευή τώρα όμως άστα αχαχαχ πάει το μάτιασαν τον βάπορα αααα να σας πώ ότι το καράβι βάφτικε μπλέ ναι καλά είδατε μπλέ


Όπως μας λέει και ο φίλος *ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ*, υπήρξε πρόσκρουση σήμερα στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας του Φ\Γ *NEDROMA* (*ΕΔΩ* σε μία φώτο πριν 2 εβδομάδες), στο *POLARIS*, που βρισκόταν δεμένο δίπλα του.

Ας δούμε και την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ για το συμβάν :




> *ΠΗΓΗ: ΥΕΝ.*
> 
> Προσέκρουσε, σήμερα το πρωί, κατά την διάρκεια χειρισμών απόπλου του από το Νέο
> Μώλο Δραπετσώνας του λιμένα Κερατσινίου, το Φ/Γ πλοίο &#171;NEDROMA&#187; σημαίας 
> Αλγερίας, στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο &#171;POLARIS&#187; σημαίας Κύπρου, το οποίο ήταν ήδη 
> αγκυροβολημένο και πρυμνοδετημένο στον ίδιο προβλήτα, με αποτέλεσμα να 
> προκληθούν υλικές ζημιές και στα δύο πλοία και να τραυματιστεί ελαφρά ο 
> 47χρονος Ύπαρχος του δεύτερου πλοίου.
> 
> ...


*ΕΔΩ* (πρώτη φωτογραφία) μπορείτε να δείτε τα δύο πλοία στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, το περασμένο Σάββατο 26-1ου.

----------


## scoufgian

μετα τις τελευταιες φωτογραφιες του espresso venezia,στοις οποιες ειχαμε δει το πλοιο μισοβαμμενο,σημερα ,στο μωλο της δραπετσωνας σχεδον ετοιμο απο πλευρας βαψιματος
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2472

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Aν και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ακολουθήσουν πολλές αντιρρήσεις  :Wink: , μου αρέσει πολύ ο βάπορας με τα νέα του χρώματα.  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

> Aν και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ακολουθήσουν πολλές αντιρρήσεις , μου αρέσει πολύ ο βάπορας με τα νέα του χρώματα.


φιλε espresso ,το πλοιο ειναι πανεμορφο με τα νεα του χρωματα.κουκλι!!! :Razz: βεβαια αμελησα να δω τι γινεται με τη ζημια που προκληθηκε στη γεφυρα του απο τη συγκρουση με το φορτηγο

----------


## jumpman

Mou aresei kai mena.Lete na doume kai to Agios Georgios mple?

----------


## scoufgian

τι εγινε με το polaris σημερα?βγηκε για δοκιμαστικα στο σαρωνικο?

----------


## Νικόλας

Είναι τέλειο και επιτέλους έβγαλαν τα μικρά γράμματα κ σήματα κ επέστρεψαν στον παλιό καλό καιρό  άντε  τώρα σειρά εχει κ το siren

----------


## Νικόλας

050502_043913.jpg
η ανάλυση δεν είναι και η καλύτερη(είναι από το κινητό μ) αλλα κοιτάξτε την τεράστια πλώρη τ στην ιταλία

----------


## scoufgian

> 050502_043913.jpg
> η ανάλυση δεν είναι και η καλύτερη(είναι από το κινητό μ) αλλα κοιτάξτε την τεράστια πλώρη τ στην ιταλία


πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε nikola.το πλοιο ειναι απαιχτο..........

----------


## nautikos

> τι εγινε με το polaris σημερα?βγηκε για δοκιμαστικα στο σαρωνικο?


Απο οτι φαινεται φουνταρε στη ραδα.

----------


## JASON12345

Ρε παιδιά γιατί το άφησαν τόσο πολύ άβαφτο τόσο καιρό?
Σαν παροπλισμένο ήταν.
Τώρα ανανεώθηκε...

----------


## Νικόλας

Τώρα φίλε jason το βαπόρι εγινε ακόμα καλύτερο θα πάει πάνω κ δεν θα το αναγνωρίζουν

----------


## Νικόλας

Τελικά ο βάπορας μας άφησε εχθές το απόγευμα άντε τώρα μέχρι να το ξαναδούμαι

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά του πάει πολύ το σκούρο μπλέ... Είναι άσχημος ο μεγάλος όγκος λευκού χωρίς να σπάει με ντέκ και παράθυρα. Για Ro/Pax είναι ότι πρέπει!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

να και μερικές φότο με τα παλιά τα χρώματα σε μια μανούβρα στην ηγουμενίτσα τη βάπορας που είναι polari3[1].jpg

polari4[1].jpg
και μια λιγό έξω από το λιμάνιpolari2[1].jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Με τρία τέταρτα καθυστέρηση απέπλευσε απόψε το POLARIS φορτώνοντας 145 Φ/Γ + ΙΧ, MINIBUSS etc. Καθόλου άσχημα ε?

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ κονόμα...

----------


## Νικόλας

ε καλά τώρα θα το μάθουμε κάθε καλοκαίρι και κάθε κυριακή το λιμάνι και η πόλη γίνεται χαμός μια φορά σε ένα εκσπρεσ φεύγαμε 2 το βράδι από ιταλία και δεν χώραγε μια μονο νταλίκα το ναπόρι μέχρι μπροστά το visor γεμάτο καταβαίνει κάτω ο καπεταν ζάχος και είπε αν δεν μπει η νταλίκα δεν φεύγει το βαπόρι τελικά μετά από μα ώρα την έβαλαν και έφυγε αλλά δεν τελείωσε εδώ η δράδη μετά από λίγο χτυπά το τηλ στο stand by το συκώνουν φωνάζουν τον πατέρα μου και έναν μηχανικό να κλείσουν το visor γιατί δεν έκλεινε αχ αυτί η πλώρη αλλά είναι τεράστιο και βάπορας 
εσείς π είστε πάνω βγάλτε καμιά φότο μου έλειψε....:cry:

----------


## sea_serenade

Φοβερό βαπόρι. Απο τα καλύτερα στο είδος του. Υπηρέτης της Αδριατικής εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Αξία σταθερή στο χρόνο. Όχι οτι το SIREN πάει πίσω αλλά, πως να το κάνουμε, το POLARIS είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν του λιμανιού της Ηγουμενίτσας. Α, και με άπαιχτο ύπαρχο... :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ και συ τον ξέρεις όντως άπαιχτος...... :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

Αλλά καλύτερος από όλους ήταν ο ηλεκρολογος :Wink: 
Ε Νικόλα;; :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Στο BARI        Εικόνα969.jpg!!!

----------


## jumpman

Αυτό είναι το Siren νομίζω.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυτό είναι το Siren νομίζω.


ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αλλά καλύτερος από όλους ήταν ο ηλεκρολογος
> Ε Νικόλα;;


αχαχαχαχ εννοείτε jason 
ναι τι siren είναι και ναιιιιιιι μαι φότο και από το μπάρι αυτά είναι με το visor ανοιχτό πωωω και που να δελιται το πολάρις εκεί :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

¶λλαξε ο ύπαρχος του POLARIS ή βρίσκεται σε άδεια? ε? Για μάθετε ρε παιδιά γιατί σεζόν χωρίς καπτά Μιχάλη δεν βγάζουμε, σας το λέω....

----------


## sea_serenade

Με 135 Φ/Γ + ΙΧ έφυγε απόψε το θηρίο POLARIS. Μιά χαρά το βρίσκω και το βαπόρι και τον Γιώργο τον Βεντούρη.

----------


## Νικόλας

NA TOS O ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ κλασσικά σχεδόν τίγκα είναι για σου ρε POLARIS ακούραστοοοο :Very Happy:  καμιά φότο φίλε???

----------


## sea_serenade

Ο βάπορας σήμερα μεθόρμισε στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας για λόγους που δεν κατάφερα να μάθω. Θα μάθω όμως, που θα μου πάει.... :Wink: 

PS: Οι φωτό αφιερωμένες στον φίλο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ που τις περιμένει τόσο καιρό... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά μηλάμε φίλε είσαι άπεχτος καλά εεεεεεεεε με έστειλες σαν 5 χρονο που του δίνεις ενα δώρο νιώθω είσε θεος πολύ φοβερές οι φότο και σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ
ε μάλλον ο λόγος π πήγε ήταν το visor όταν βλέπεις ανοιχτό visor στην ηγουμενίτσα να ξέρεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ στην ιταλία μέχρι και με μπαλάκο το έκλειναν άμα μουλαρώσει δεν κλέινει ούτε χειροκίνητα αλλά στισ φότο είναι λες και ανοίγει το στόμα και αρχίζει να καταπίνει :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ. Προφανώς είναι θέμα visor, μετά το σκέφτηκα. Πάλι καλά να λες που κατάφερα και το έβγαλα ολόκληρο έστω και σε μία φωτό γιατί απο κοντά και με κινητό, δύσκολα να το πιάσεις ολόκληρο το θηρίο το ανήμερο...

----------


## sea_serenade

Τελικά δεν ήταν θέμα visor η προχθεσινή μεθόρμιση του θηρίου στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Το βαπόρι συμμετείχε  σε ¶σκηση και Επίδειξη Διάσωσης στα πλαίσια της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας. Στην άσκηση πήραν μέρος το Κ.Λ. Ηγουμενίτσας, η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία Λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας, το ΕΚΑΒ, το τμήμα ΠΣΕΑ της Ν.Α. Θεσπρωτίας, το πυροσβεστικό πλοιάριο ΗΛΙΑΣ ΓΚΑΤΣΙΟΣ, περιπολικά σκάφη του Κ.Λ. Ηγουμενίτσας, σκάφος της Λέσχης Καταδρομών κτλ.

Το Σενάριο

Σε πλοίο της γραμμής Ηγουμενίτσας - Ιταλίας με τον κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι της Ηγ/τσας και μετά την εκφόρτωση μεγάλου μέρους επιβατών και οχημάτων εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά σε Φ/Γ όχημα το οποίο βρισκόταν στον πρυμναίο χώρο δεξιά, στο κυρίων γκαράζ. Ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε το Κ.Λ. Ηγουμενίτσας για το συμβάν και ακολούθησε τα προβλεπόμενα στο SARPLAN του πλοίου για την αντιμετώπιση του συμβάντος ενώ το Κ.Λ. Ηγουμενίτσας εφάρμοσε το σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης έκτακτων αναγκών. Ενημερώθηκε ο θάλαμος επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ που είναι ο κύριος συντονιστής για την αντιμετώπιση έκτακτων αναγκών σε πλοία, η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία Λιμένα Ηγ/τσας, το Τμήμα ΠΣΕΑ της Ν.Α. Θεσπρωτίας, το ΕΚΑΒ, η Α.Δ. Θεσ/τίας, το ρυμουλκό λιμένα ΘΥΕΛΛΑ, ο Ο.Λ.ΗΓ. και η εταιρία του πλοίου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Polaris με φόντο τους πράσινους λόφους της Ηγουμενίτσας:

Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα. Η εικόνα είναι βγαλμένη με τη μικρή μηχανή  :Wink: 
Polaris.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Πρωινοs αποπλουs απο την Κερκυρα

polaris 1.jpg

polaris 2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε CORFU για άλλη μια φορά σ' ευχαρσιτούμε για την ανελλιπή ανταπόκριση με φωτογραφίες πλοίων από την πανέμορφη πατρίδα σου, που βλέπουμε απο καθόλου έως σπάνια. Να είσαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## mastrovasilis

στοιχεία πλοίου.

Route	Bari - (Corfu) - Igoumenitsa
Building year	1976 / 1985 / 1988
Building yard	Helsing&#248;r v&#230;rft, Denmark (#407)
Owner	Mastrogiorgis Shipping Co. Ltd.
Operator	Ventouris Ferries
Length	144,56 m / 176,55 m / 176,55 m
Breadth	22,99 m
Draft	6,22 m
GT	5.991 / 18.787 / 20.326
Machinery	2 * Burmeister & Wain 18U50LU
Speed	22,5 kn.
Number of passengers	12 / 12 / 130
Number of beds	12 / 12 / 130
Number of cars	700
Lanemetres	2.300
Port of registry	Limassol
Flag	Cyprus
Former names	Polaris (1999-2000) - Nord&#246; Link
Polaris (1991-1999) - Ventouris Ferries
Sk&#229;ne-Link (1988-1991) - Nord&#246; Link
Dana Futura (1977-1988) - DFDS Seaways
Drosselfels (1977) - DDG-Hansa
Damman Express (1976-1977) - Atlanta Shipping Corp.
Dana Futura (1976) - DFDS Seaways
Former owners	Rederi AB Nord&#246;-Link (1988-1991)
K/S Difko XXXIII (1983-1988)
DFDS (1976-1983)
Sister ships	Siren

και μερικές φωτό απο τα νιάτα του.

7358731a.jpg

7358731c.jpg

7358731f.jpg

7358731g.jpg

πηγή. ferry-site.dk

----------


## polykas

> Πρωινοs αποπλουs απο την Κερκυρα
> 
> polaris 1.jpg
> 
> polaris 2.jpg


Ωραίος ο *CORFU* με τις φωτογραφίες του.Είναι *καταπληκτικές.*Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε και εμείς να ήμασταν στο ωραίο νησί της Κέρκυρας .... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

Και μια καλλιτεχνικη για τουs φιλουs polykas και leo

polaris.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι... Μεγαλειώδης  :Smile:    ...  Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## sea_serenade

Και μια παστιτσάδα από το PIZZA PETE φίλε CORFU, δεν θα μας χάλαγε...... :Very Happy:  Για να πεταχτώ απέναντι, καιρό έχω!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

γειά σου ρε corfu με τις ομορφιές σου.

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά μιλάμε το είδα από κοντά το βαπόρι μετά από τόσο καιρό και έπαθα πλάκα παιδιά είναι βάπορας παει και τελείωσε να και μια φότο αύριο έχει και άλλες :Wink: 
DSC00066.jpg
Leo εγώ το έκανα το ταξιδάκι που λέγαμε να δώ εσύ πότε :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> καλά μιλάμε το είδα από κοντά το βαπόρι μετά από τόσο καιρό και έπαθα πλάκα παιδιά είναι βάπορας παει και τελείωσε να και μια φότο αύριο έχει και άλλες
> DSC00066.jpg
> Leo εγώ το έκανα το ταξιδάκι που λέγαμε να δώ εσύ πότε


φιλε νικολα περιμενουμε και τις υπολοιπες φωτογραφιες σου απο το πλοιο.Πραγματικα ειναι βαποραρος,Την ιδια αισθηση εδινε και σε μενα πριν απο λιγους μηνες που ηταν στο Μωλο της Δραπετσωνας και φρεσκαριζοταν......

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμη μια καλά για ποιότητα μην το ψάχνετε είναι μούφα  :Very Happy: 

DSC00031.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Νικόλα, ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες, το Polaris είναι τέλειο. Θα το προτιμούσα λευκό, αλλά κι έτσι παραμένει καράβαρος.

----------


## Νικόλας

άσπρο εεε κάτι έχω και σε άσπρο αλλά όχι και τόσο καλό αλλά έχω να
050717_075429.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ορίστε και μια δική μου. Το έχω και με τα ωραία, μεγάλα γράμματα (πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια στην Οξειά), αλλά είναι από αναλογική και δεν έχω σκάνερ εδώ.

DSC00050.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Ορίστε και μια δική μου. Το έχω και με τα ωραία, μεγάλα γράμματα (πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια στην Οξειά), αλλά είναι από αναλογική και δεν έχω σκάνερ εδώ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13859
> DSC00050.jpg


ωραιες οι φωτο σου μονο που στη πρωτη ειναι το SIREN

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίες φότο φίλε αλλά με το άσπρο είναι πολύ κρύο κάπως σκέτο φαίνετε το βαπόρι 
ναι και μια βραδυνή αλλά μούφα μ χάλασε η μηχανή και είχα το κινητό αλλά τι να κάνεις ας όψετε η ανάγκη
polaris 2.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

Ναι και άλλη μία έχω και άλλες :Wink: 
DSC00106.jpg

----------


## Markos

Και μια απο μενα, τον Ιουλιο στο Μπαρι.

DSC01445.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

Για πάμε να συνεχίσουμε με ακόμα μία φότο του βάπορααα :Very Happy: 
DSC00119.jpg
sea seranade για σένα και στους βεντουρέους και φυσικά σε όλους !!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ  :Very Happy: 
DSC00039.jpg
DSC00040.jpg

Στους φίλους sea serade Leo kai Tsentzos(sakis an den kanw kathos :Very Happy: )
και φυσικά σε όλα τα μέλη

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Νικόλα. Όλα τα λεφτά το POLARIS, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Το βλέπω μέρα παρα μέρα επι 15+ χρόνια και πάλι κάθομαι και το χαζεύω. Ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

xaxax και άλλες :Very Happy: 
DSC00114.jpg
DSC00115.jpg

----------


## sylver23

αυτο με τους καταπελτες δεν το καταλαβα ??εχει εξωτερικους /κ εσωτερικους που παταν στον εξωτερικο??γιατι ολο αυτο?οποιος μπορει να μου εξηγησει..

----------


## Νικόλας

λοιπόν φίλε άκου πρώτα έχει αυτόν το μεγάλο π βλέπεις όταν πέσει αυτός μέσα έχει 2 μικρούς που από πάνω αυτά τα μπλέ που βλέπεις να φτάνουν μέχρι την μέση σηκώνονται και ύστερα πέφτουν τα 2 μικρά πάνω στον μεγάλο

----------


## sylver23

αρα οπως το φανταστικα.ευχαριστω

----------


## Νικόλας

να έχω και μία φότο αλλά μου την χαλάει ο ντακικέρης  :Mad: 
Polaris 2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Polaris vs Apollon

foto 1.jpg

----------


## sylver23

νικολα σε ξαναευχαριστω.τωρα το καταλαβα πληρως

----------


## Νικόλας

να και άλες 1 :Very Happy: (ειναι από κινητό)
Polaris2.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

140 Φ/Γ έχει πάρει μέχρι στιγμής ο βάπορας και η φόρτωση συνεχίζεται.......

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι αυτά είναι πάλυ τίγκα ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ θα πάει στην ΙΤΑΛΙΑ χαμός θα γίνει από νταλίκες :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Αφιερωμένες στον Νικόλα...! Ηγουμενίτσα, 30-9-2008

----------


## scoufgian

ενταξει πιστευω πως ηρθε η ωρα να κλεισω το Pc Και να φυγω!!!τι ανεβασες παλι βρε θηριο?τον αγαπημενο μου "γιγαντα" σε πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες.....

----------


## Trakman

> ενταξει πιστευω πως ηρθε η ωρα να κλεισω το Pc Και να φυγω!!!τι ανεβασες παλι βρε θηριο?τον αγαπημενο μου "γιγαντα" σε πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες.....


Και σένα σου αρέσει ο βάπορας?!?! Αφιερωμένες τότε και σε σένα!!! :Wink:  Να'σαι καλά scoufgian!!

----------


## Orion_v

Kαποιος μας δουλεψε , για δουλια υποτιθεται οτι πηγε , αλλα στο μυαλο του ειχε αλλα σχεδια ..... :twisted: :mrgreen: , θα δειξει , θα δειξει ......  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Kαποιος μας δουλεψε , για δουλια υποτιθεται οτι πηγε , αλλα στο μυαλο του ειχε αλλα σχεδια ..... :twisted: :mrgreen: , θα δειξει , θα δειξει ......


Ε, άλλοι πάνε πάνε καραβότσαρκα στον Πειραιά, άλλοι στο πιο κοντινό λιμάνι...!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Ε, άλλοι πάνε πάνε καραβότσαρκα στον Πειραιά, άλλοι στο πιο κοντινό λιμάνι...!!!


...και άλλοι κάθονται και χαζεύουν τις φωτογραφίες αυτών που πήγαν τέλος πάντων σε κάποιο λιμάνι... :Very Happy: 
Πολύ όμορφες όπως πάντα Γιώργο... :Wink: 
Σιγά μην δεν έβγαζες καλές φωτογραφίες... :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> ...και άλλοι κάθονται και χαζεύουν τις φωτογραφίες αυτών που πήγαν τέλος πάντων σε κάποιο λιμάνι...
> Πολύ όμορφες όπως πάντα Γιώργο...
> Σιγά μην δεν έβγαζες καλές φωτογραφίες...



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Μην τα λες έτσι, κοκκινίζω...!!!  :Surprised: ops: Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Και λέω που είναι, που είναι, ο φίλος μου από την Πάτρα ! Και να τος λοιπόν χτύπησε τώρα από το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας ! Φίλε απλά γράφεις !  :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

Αφιερωμενεs στο φιλο <<scoufgian>>
pola 1.jpg

pola 2.jpg

pola 3.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Αφιερωμενεs στο φιλο <<scoufgian>>


πρεπει να στε βαλτοι σημερα.πατε να με τρελανεται....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: απιστευτες φωτο.σ ευχαριστω φιλε corfu

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αφιερωμένες στον Νικόλα...! Ηγουμενίτσα, 30-9-2008


τςςςς καλά μιλάμε μ έστειλες με εγκεφαλικόοοοοοο
1000 ευχαριστώ δεν φτάνουν ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αφιερωμενεs στο φιλο <<scoufgian>>


καλά άλλος από εδώ πείτε μου πόσα θέλετε να με στείλεται(είμαι και μικρός ακόμα :Wink: ) τι να πώ η μια καλύτερη απο την άλλη έσκισες μπράβο 
ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ Π ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΦΑΚΟ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΘΕΣΗ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
αλλά είδατε μια χαρά κρατάει το βαπόρι σενιαρισμένο είδες άμα η εταιρία θέλει δε μπα να είναι και 80 χρονών το βαπόρι θα δουλεύει

----------


## polykas

> Αφιερωμενεs στο φιλο <<scoufgian>>


*Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου CORFU.Μπράβο...*

----------


## Trakman

> Και λέω που είναι, που είναι, ο φίλος μου από την Πάτρα ! Και να τος λοιπόν χτύπησε τώρα από το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας ! Φίλε απλά γράφεις !





> τςςςς καλά μιλάμε μ έστειλες με εγκεφαλικόοοοοοο
> 1000 ευχαριστώ δεν φτάνουν ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!


Όπου μας βγάλει ο δρόμος Θανάση!! :Wink: 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, να'στε καλά!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

κοιτάξτε πλώρη πολύ όμορφη :Very Happy: 
είναι από μία αφίσα που ήταν στο καράβι αλλά βρέθηκε και μία δεύτερη και τσούπ έγινε κάδρο στον τοίχο μου είναι τεράστια και το scaner χωρούσε μόνο αυτό :Very Happy: 
Picture 030.jpg

----------


## parianos

Ωραια αφισα εχεις ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ αλλα μιση.....για βαλε το υπολοιπο της αφισας να δουμε και την πρυμνη....

----------


## sea_serenade

Το POLARIS παιδιά σηματοδότησε μία ολόκληρη εποχή. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας χωρίς το POLARIS. Ακόμα και τις περιόδους που κατεβαίνει για την ετήσια του προς Πειραιά μεριά, κάτι λείπει.....

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι όπως τα λέτε φίλοι μου ΜΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 91(τότε γεννήθηκα χααχ)
α σήμερα έπεσε ο ΕΦΟΠΛΗΣΤΗΣ στα χέρια μου και τον άνοιξα ανάποδα από πίσω προσ στα πρός και στην σελίδα 138 έμεινα δείτε τι γράφει
δείται και την φότο και θα καταλάβεται :Wink: 
φίλε pariane θα κάνω ότι μπορώ είναι λίγο μεγάλη :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο "Πολεμικός Ανταποκριτής"................... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

αχαααχαχαχ σωστός ο sea serenade.... :Wink: για να δείται τι δυαμάντια φαίρνει ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> κοιτάξτε πλώρη πολύ όμορφη
> είναι από μία αφίσα που ήταν στο καράβι αλλά βρέθηκε και μία δεύτερη και τσούπ έγινε κάδρο στον τοίχο μου είναι τεράστια και το scaner χωρούσε μόνο αυτό
> Picture 030.jpg


Να βοηθησω κι εγω , φιλοι μου... :Cool:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πρωί πρωί στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Ακολουθούν τα Hellenic Spirit, Pantanassa, Pantokrator. 
Polaris-Hellenic Spirit-Pantanassa-Pantokrator_2008.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ω ρε φίλε αυτά είναιιι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
τέλεια φότο φίλε Appia

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νικόλα!

----------


## sea_serenade

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ, πες αλεύρι.........!!!!!!

Πρωινή άφιξη του θηρίου στην Ηγουμενίτσα


PS: Η δεύτερη φωτό δεν μου πέτυχε και τόσο αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε κ όλα!!!!!!
Polaris - 04.11.2008 1.jpg

Polaris - 04.11.2008 2.jpg

Polaris - 04.11.2008 3.jpg

Polaris - 04.11.2008 4.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΑΛΕΥΡΙΙΙΙΙ....... ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
Καλά είσαι τέλειως και οι φωτογραφίες ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ !!!!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩ!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Πάντως μετά από 17,5 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα παραμένει ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ

----------


## .voyager

Τα σχόλια περιττά, Serenade...

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες όλες οι σημερινές εικόνες σου  :Very Happy: 

Συνέχισε ακάθεκτος  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σας ευχαριστώ παίδες, να είστε καλά...... :Smile:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Να εισαι καλα , φιλε sea_serenade !!

----------


## Νικόλας

Eχω και γω άλλη μία σε όλλους εσάς που κάνουμε μια απίστευτη παρέα :Very Happy: 
POLARIS3.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτη ειναι υπεροχη φωτογραφια με φοντο του βουνου  :Cool:

----------


## proussos

*Διπλή διανυκτέρευση του POLARIS στο Bari. Κάποιοι θα μείνουν...με το στόμα ανοικτό!*


S6001086.jpg

S6001088.jpg

----------


## .voyager

To απόλυτο visor! Ευχαριστούμε, φίλε.

----------


## Nautikos II

> *Διπλή διανυκτέρευση του POLARIS στο Bari. Κάποιοι θα μείνουν...με το στόμα ανοικτό!*


Σωστος, ολα τα λεφτα η φωτο

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, φανταστική φωτογραφία από ένα πλοίο με στύλ! proussos ευχαριστούμε, σε περιμένουμε και στην gallery. :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Αμαν :shock::shock::shock:

Αυτό να μη το δεί ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ αν δεν έχει πάρει τα χάπια του........ Άπαιχτος ο proussos, ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!!!

PS: Κι έλεγα σήμερα, τι λείπει απο το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.......

----------


## Νικόλας

:shock:ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟΥΒΟΥΡΤΖΑΣ!!!:shock:
ΑΝ και την έχω δέι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ φορές αυτή την εικόνα έιναι το ίδια ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.φίλε proussos ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ όπως λές έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό
και που να το δείτε εκεί που φορτώνει το βαπόρι και ξαφνικά περνάει η νταλίκα να αρχίζει να κλείνει πω και να τρέχουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά ρε παιδιά, τι ώρα έφυγε το POLARIS απο το Μπάρι? Στις 20:15 έδεσε στην Ηγουμενίτσα και μέχρι να ξεφορτώσει και να φορτώσει καταλαβαίνετε τι ώρα θα αποπλεύσει.....

----------


## Apostolos

Παρακαλώ ενα major non-conformity στην εταιρία αφου το πλήρωμα εκτελούσε επικύνδυνες εργασίες σε ύψος χωρίς να παρθούν τα ανάλογα προστατευτικά μέσα! Μα καλά ρε Ναύκληρε έτσι βάζεις τον κόσμο για δουλειά??? Οί σκάλες στον αέρα, δέν φοράει ζώνες ο κόσμος και η μπογιά να τρέχει στη θάλασσα! Αντε μην τα πάρω πρωινιάτικα!

----------


## Leo

Ξεκόλλααααα  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: , εδώ δεν κανουμε audit, χαζεύουμε ομορφες πλώρες  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

κάποτε λίγο πιο πίσω έιχα σκανάρει την πλώρη μόνο από την αφίσα που έχω σπίτι(βέβαια σε αρχωντικό σημείο  :Razz: )τώρα το τράβηξα φώτο και το βάζω
(δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά δεν μπορούσα αλλίως)
polaris3.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

στην σελίδα 160 του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ Ιανουαρίου έχει μια φότο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ
και ένα κειμενάκι που όποιος το έχει γράψει έχει ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ από εμένα δυστηχώς αυτή είναι η αλήθεια

----------


## rousok

> κάποτε λίγο πιο πίσω έιχα σκανάρει την πλώρη μόνο από την αφίσα που έχω σπίτι(βέβαια σε αρχωντικό σημείο )τώρα το τράβηξα φώτο και το βάζω
> (δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά δεν μπορούσα αλλίως)
> polaris3.jpg


πολυ ομορφη νικολα και φυσικα το camping on board στα ντουζενια του

----------


## despo

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο απο τη βλάβη του πλοίου ανοιχτά της Κέρκυρας ?.

----------


## CORFU

Aυτη την στιγμη το βλεπω με ρ/κ και συνοδεια λιμενικου .Παω λιμανι για φωτο και ρεπορταζ.

----------


## CORFU

και δυο φωτο απο το σπιτι μου
phpGzxOS6AM.jpg

phpHbYhyUAM.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Όχι ρε γμτ, τι έπαθε ο βάπορας? Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Έχει μέσα γύρω στα 110 οχήματα αν θυμάμαι καλά την αναφορά.

Το βαπόρι αυτή τη στιγμή κινείται στο στενό Κέρκυρας-Αλβανίας με προορισμό το Μπάρι. Προφανώς η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε και επετράπη ο απόπλους του βάπορα. Περαστικά του!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

φτού φτού το ματιάξανε τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ευτηχώς τέλος καλό όλα καλά συνεχίζει
ετσι και αλλίως το έχει ξαναπάθει  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
corfu ωραία θέα έχεις !!!

----------


## rousok

Το "Polaris" απέπλευσε στις 21:00 χθες βράδυ, από το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας και 3,5 ώρες αργότερα ακινητοποιήθηκε ανοικτά της Κέρκυρας, καθώς παρουσίασε πρόβλημα η κύρια αριστερή μηχανή του.

 Αφού έγιναν οι απαραίτητοι έλεγχοι, τόσο από το λιμεναρχείο, όσο και από τον νηογνώμονα, δόθηκε το "πράσινο φως" και επετράπη ο απόπλους του

Πηγή: www.e-igoumenitsa.gr

----------


## Νικόλας

από σήμετα ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ θα ξεκουραστεί για να κάνει και αυτός ένα μαζάζ και κάτι μικρο επισκευές και στην θέση του ε ε το seatreader!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Επιτέλους Νικόλα, να ξεκουραστεί και λίγο ο βάπορας!!!! Πάνω-κάτω, πάνω-κάτω.......είναι μετά δυνατόν να μη μείνει απο μηχανές!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Από τη σημερινή μεθόρμιση του πλοίου από το παλιό στο νέο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Να θυμίσω ότι το παπόρο παρέμεινε δεμένο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας προκειμένου να διορθώσει μικροζημιές του visor της πλώρης. 

Στις 21:37 πήρε άγκυρες και έφυγε για Μπάρι με 153 Επιβάτες & 126 Οχήματα.

Polaris.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίος ο sea serenade !!
άντε και πολύ έκατσε και απ ότι βλέπω μπόλικα πάλι πήρε μαζί του οι παλίες αγάπες δεν ξεχνιούνται !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ιστορικές στιγμές αυτή την στιγμή έχει πιάσει τα 17,8 απο μπάρι προς ηγουμείτσα 
καλά είδες βρε παιδί μου τη σου κάνει η ξεκούραση ? :Very Happy: 
(δεν ξέρω να βάζω φώτο απο αις :Sad: )

----------


## Νικόλας

δείται πορεία που έχει έξω από το μπάρι !!
η θάλασσα μιλάμε πρέπει να οργιάζει εκεί πάνω  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά Νικόλα, αμα την πιάσει το ανάποδο εκείνη τη θάλασσα τα βλέπεις όλα κωλυόμενα. Η Αδριατική έχει το σουέλ που σε φρικάρει!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη φωτο λεει το polaris το 1996:θα σας φαω ολους ειμαι το polaris και με εχτισαν ως dana futura το 1975 με προδιαγραφες του 2000 τι futura θα ημουν αλλωστε!Και τους εφαγε τι αρετουσες τι σουπερφαστ τι ιονιαν χ-ψ σημερα ακομα υπαρχει και οι αντιπαλοι εγιναν λαγοι!

----------


## proussos

*Χθεσινή ομίχλη στο Μπάρι...και το θηρίο ξεπροβάλει !*
polaris.jpg

polar.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Κοτζάμ Βαπορι σε 14 σελίδες του topic και μια φωτό ( όχι αφίσα :Wink: ) με τα παλιά σινιάλα του Βεντούρη δεν υπήρχε. Ορίστε λοιπόν μια δική μου απο την Πάτρα, Απρίλης μήνας του 1992, με το visor ανοικτό έτοιμο να δεχθεί το φορτίο του. Αφιερωμένη και αυτή στους φίλους απο την Ηγουμενίτσα.
polaris 001.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

οχ παναγιά μου τη βλέπω βραδυάτικοο 
*ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !!*
αχ τι μου θύμισες πιτσιρικάς πήγαιναμε πάτρα να δούμε τον πατέρα και περιμέναμε να έρθει και έμπαινε στο λιμάνι και άνοιγε το visor κοιτούσα σαν χάνος πραγματικά μου έχουν μείνει αυτές οι εικόνες :Very Happy: 
και κάπου εκεί νομίζω έχει και μια καφετέρεια κοντά

----------


## sea_serenade

Ρε συ Αντώνη, πέσε να κοιμηθείς καλύτερα γιατί όσο εσύ ανεβάζεις υλικό τόσο εμείς χάνουμε τον ύπνο μας.......Όλα τα λεφτά η φωτο. Είχα άλλη χάρη το POLARIS με τα παλιά του τα σινιάλα, τι να λέμε!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Κοτζάμ Βαπορι σε 14 σελίδες του topic και μια φωτό ( όχι αφίσα) με τα παλιά σινιάλα του Βεντούρη δεν υπήρχε. Ορίστε λοιπόν μια δική μου απο την Πάτρα, Απρίλης μήνας του 1992, με το visor ανοικτό έτοιμο να δεχθεί το φορτίο του. Αφιερωμένη και αυτή στους φίλους απο την Ηγουμενίτσα.


 φιλε Αντωνη πραγματικα η φωτογραφια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.Polaris με αυτα τα σινιαλα?Απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια..........

----------


## a.molos

Ψαχνωντας βηκα και την κοντινή φωτό τουπλοίου με ανοικτό το visor.
Aφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις των Βεντουρόπλοιων!
Polaris .1.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΟΧ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΦΩΤΟ !!!!!
ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
δώσε φαί στους βεντουράκιδες:mrgreen:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε το επιβλητικο polaris στο μπαρι δεμενο με το visor ανοιχτο
IMG_1832.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πω πω αυτά είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΦΩΤΟ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ BEN  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLARIS υπερβαπορ απο τα λιγα στην πατρα το 1996 αφιερωμενο στο φιλο που ηταν μαζιfilm (264).jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
KΑΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ !!
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΛΑ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ
Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α !!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Απίστευτη!!! :shock::shock:

----------


## polykas

> POLARIS υπερβαπορ απο τα λιγα στην πατρα το 1996 αφιερωμενο στο φιλο που ηταν μαζιfilm (264).jpg


_ΤΕΛΕΙΑ..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> POLARIS υπερβαπορ απο τα λιγα στην πατρα το 1996 αφιερωμενο στο φιλο που ηταν μαζιfilm (264).jpg


Φιλε Ben Bruce η φωτογραφια αυτη ειναι για σεμιναριακο μαθημα ,πως φωτογραφιζουμε ενα πλοιο. η φωτο ειναι σκετη καρτποσταλ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> POLARIS υπερβαπορ απο τα λιγα στην πατρα το 1996 αφιερωμενο στο φιλο που ηταν μαζιfilm (264).jpg


 πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια Ben!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

BEN μήπως πρέπει να σου απονεμηθεί το Χρυσό Κλειδί του forum??? Πραγματικά, γράφεις ιστορία με τις απίθανες φωτογραφίες σου. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια πολλα υποσχομενη φωτο απο εκεινη την ηλιολουστη μερα στην πατρα

film (11).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τέλεια και αυτή η φωτο.....Έχω την εντύπωση πως τα "νύχια" του πλώριου καταπέλτη ήθελαν ένα πεντικιούρ ε????

----------


## Νικόλας

:shock::shock::shock: οχ παναγιά μου !!!!
 Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α απλά

----------


## gtogias

Μια πρωινή αναχώρηση του Polaris

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40420

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτός είσαι ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!

----------


## Νικόλας

δείτε τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ να ''παίζει'' με 10 μποφοράκια δεν μασάει τίποτα ο σουηδός ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ και αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα !!
δείτε

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το βαπορι ακουνητο απο οτι βλεπω στα 10 μποφορ.Τρομερο το βιντεο αλλα τρομερο και το βαπορι.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το POLARIS στην Ηγουμενιτσα.ΑφιερωμενεςP1011375.JPG

P1011374.JPG στους λατρεις του πλοιου.

----------


## Νικόλας

οχ παναγιά μου δείτε βάπορα φτου φτου !! :Very Happy: 
ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου 
να πω ότι το πολάρις έχει δέσει για τις προγραμματισμένες μιρκοεπισκευές που κάνει στην ηγουμενίτσα
μετά έχει σειρά το seatrade

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω να τος και ο βάπορας 
στον sea serenade και Trakman !! :Very Happy: 
P8250569.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Mille gracie amico mio! Πάντα τέτοια....... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

άντε και άλλη μια του βάπορα αν και έκανε 100 ώρες να έρθει μας φάγανε οι σφίγγες ρε παιδί μου  :Wink: 
P8010475.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Eixes, den eixes mas anastatwses!  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

> άντε και άλλη μια του βάπορα αν και έκανε 100 ώρες να έρθει μας φάγανε οι σφίγγες ρε παιδί μου


¶λλη φορά θα πάρουμε το AROXOL μαζί μας........ :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα
ας δούμε τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ να πηγαίνει προς κέρκυρα ενώ εμείς Μπάρι αχ τι ωραία ήταν  :Razz: 
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !
P7050221.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα ευχαρσιτούμε για το Polaris, αλλά μην τυχόν και δεν μας ανεβάσεις με την ησυχία σου και το Rigel, είναι το αγαπημένο μου.... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Α ρε αθάνατο POLARIS. Πολύ όμορφη φωτο Νικόλα και με όλες τις αποχρώσεις του μπλε σε πλήρη αρμονία. Bravo!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι το Polaris! Πάντα το θαυμάζω από τις φωτογραφίες σας!

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι επειδή είναι όλος ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ ας το ξαναδούμε
αα και επειδή το 91 ήρθε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑς όπως και γω το 91 ήρθα στην ζωή εε τόσο χρόνια φιλαράκια :mrgreen::wink:
P7050220.jpg
P7050222.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ενα απο τα καλυτερα βαπορια του Ιονιου.Μπραβο συνονοματε για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Νικόλας

σιγά σιγά μας αφήνει !! :Very Happy: 
P7050223.jpg
P7050224.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

περιμέναμε περιμέναμε μετά από κανένα 20 λεπτο έσκασε μύτη και αυτό !!
P8010473.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αξιζεις δικαιωματικα τον τιτλο του επισημου φωτογραφου της VENTOURIS FERRIES!!! καταπληκτικη φωτο ενος ωραιου πλοιου!!

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε !!
ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ Η ΦΩΤΟ  :Very Happy: 
P8010476.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Nikola, tromeres oi photos sou. Se exw tautisei me thn Ventouris!

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ντε Νικόλα και του χρόνου βρέ, πάντα τέτοια. Κοίτα λίγο στις ιδιότητες των φωτογραφιών την ημερομηνία ώστε να την καθιερώσουμε σαν επίσημη μέρα "Βεντουρο-Φωτογράφισης"!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

αχαχαχα σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!
και η ημερα φίλε sea serenade ειναι....1/8 παρακαλώ 
ααα εγώ τα χριστούγεννα χαναέρχομαι εσύ δεν ξέρω αν είσαι εκεί  :Very Happy: 
ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !(κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε με τα δέντρα..)
P8010477.jpg

----------


## .voyager

> κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε με τα δέντρα...


Όχι να τα κάψουμε, πάντως!!
Μια χαρά είναι και με τα δένδρα, άποψη!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωχ, πρέπει να κουβαλάω και αλυσοπρίονο τώρα. Polo έχω ρε παιδιά, δεν έχω αγροτικό.......... :Razz: 

Χρήστο, εμείς απλά θα τα περιποιηθούμε τα δέντρα (κλάδεμα, σκάλισμα κτλ) και σιγά σιγά ένα αντίσκηνο, μια καφετιέρα και κάπως έτσι θα γίνει ο εποικισμός τους σημείου.

*Μπας και σώσουμε και τίποτα απο την πύρινη λαίλαπα!!! *

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΨΙΜΟ κλάδεμα ναι 
ετσι και αλλίως επιβάλλεται

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι τώρα πείτε μου αν δεν είναι αυτός εδώ *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* τότε τι είναι ??
και για να το ευχαριστίσω που με κουβάλησε από την Ηγουμενίτσα στο Μπάρι φεύγοντας μου πόζαρε κιόλας :Razz: 
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ* 
P8250571.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

"Γιατί POLARIS έχεις τόσο μεγάλο στόμα?
Για να ξεφορτώνω καλύτερα!!!!!"

Έναν καθαρισμό χρειάζεται, βλέπω δύο σφραγίσματα α, και μια απονεύρωση στον 2ο γομφίο....!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

πουρνο-πουρνο κοντα στο διαυλο τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs....υπαρχει και συνεχεια.

pola 1.jpg

pola 2.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Με αυτά που βλέπω και που έπονται, κάνω την ευχή να διαπλέυσω το κανάλ ξανά πριν πάω στρατό! Σα τελευταία ευχή!  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

o *BAΠΟΡΑΣ* εν αναμόνη για την μετάβαση μας στο Μπάρι :mrgreen:
P8240559.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Να πούμε εδώ οτι το βαπόρι χτες κατα την αναχώρησή του και ενω έπαιρνε την άγκυρά του, κάποιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε (μάλλον πήρε κάποιο συρματόσχοινο η άγκυρα) και καθυστέρησε περίπου ένα μισάωρο. Τίποτα το σοβαρό δηλαδή, απλά το αναφέρω σαν συμβάν.

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ τι όμορφο ταξίδι εκείνη την μέρα αν με άφηναν ακόμα εκεί θα είμουν
αλλά το ΑΘΕΝΣ περίμενε :mrgreen: :Wink: 
P8240568.jpg
ΜΟΥΦΑ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΓΕΥΣΗ ΠΩς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ

----------


## CORFU

και η συνεχεια......

foto 1.jpg

foto 2.jpg

foto 3.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίος ο φίλος CORFU
αλλά ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ σήμερα έπρεπε να ήταν στο Μπάρι  :Confused:

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια και κλείνω τις φώτο από τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* 
να είμαστε καλά τα χριστούγεννα τώρα :Very Happy: 
P8010474.jpg
ακόμα θυμάμαι αυτήν την κυριακή :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Νικόλα, τα Χριστούγεννα αν πάμε εκεί, μας πήρε και μας σήκωσε ο αέρας (και ευτυχώς που εγώ πήρα κάτι κιλά, εσένα θα σου βάλω πέτρες στις τσέπες :Razz: )!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο χτές το πρωί, το θηρίο έδεσε στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας προκειμένου να κάνει λίγη κούρα. Σύντομα και η "απόδειξη"........

----------


## polykas

_Ξημερώματα μάλλον το πλοίο ,όπως με πληροφόρησε ένας καλό φίλος ,θα αφήσει την Ηγουμενίτσα και θα έρθει προς τα κάτω για να κάνει τον δεξαμενισμό του στο Πέραμα.Οπλίστε..._

----------


## sea_serenade

> Απο χτές το πρωί, το θηρίο έδεσε στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας προκειμένου να κάνει λίγη κούρα. Σύντομα και η "απόδειξη"........


Ξέχασα να κάνω ένα link την "απόδειξη"....sorry!!!

----------


## despo

Ευτυχως που όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας, έρχονται τον τελευταίο καιρό εδω για τους δεξαμενισμούς και οχι στο Μαυροβούνιο.

----------


## Leo

Λίγο πριν είδα το πλοίο στον Κάβο Μαλιά με προορισμό τον Πειραιά ...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ξέχασα να κάνω ένα link την "απόδειξη"....sorry!!!


 χαχαχαχαχα μου αρέσει που σου βόναζα !
ποιος να είναι άραγε δίπλα από την σημαία ??

----------


## Νικόλας

και να το ντοκουμέντο πριν αρχίσω να χοροπηδώ !! :Wink: :mrgreen:

P1040204.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Είμαστε για τα πανηγύρια και οι δύο τελικά.......αχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

TΡΕΛΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΙΟΤΕΣ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Πολαρις στο Περαμα στις 18.1.2010 λιγο πριν ανεβει στην μεγαλη πλωτη για τον δεξαμενισμο του.


polaris 1 18.1.2010.jpg

polaris 2 18.1.2010.jpg

polaris 3 18.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

τι λέτε πάμε για μια βόλτα μέσα ?? :Very Happy: 
εγώ θα πάω αν θέλετε ελάτε οι πόρτες ανοιχτές και τα σκυλιά δεμένα !
P1080259.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

λοιπόν προχοράμε μέσα στον κατεπέλτη πάμε δεξια και ανηφορίζουμε στις *σκάλες*
P1030094.jpg
όπου πρώτα μας οδηγούν στο μεσαίο 
*γκαράζ*
P1030091.jpg
μετά συνεχίζουμε και φτάνουμε στο
*open deck* 
P1030097.jpg
*όπου η θέα γενικά όταν την προτοβλέπεις είναι θαυμάσια και μεγαλοπρεπές !!*
P1030098.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Το Πολαρις στο Περαμα στις 18.1.2010 λιγο πριν ανεβει στην μεγαλη πλωτη για τον δεξαμενισμο του.
> 
> 
> polaris 1 18.1.2010.jpg
> 
> polaris 2 18.1.2010.jpg
> 
> polaris 3 18.1.2010.jpg


_Αerial ,επαγγελματικές και μοναδικές λήψεις από τον Φίλο Παύλο.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## sea_serenade

Πω πω έχω κάτι χρόνια να ανέβω στο POLARIS......είχα ξεχάσει αυτή τη μεγαλοπρέπεια!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ας συνεχίσουμε την ξενάγηση στον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ !
προχοράμε στο open deck από την 
*δεξιά μεριά* 
P1030103.jpg
όπου μας οδηγεί σε αυτή εδώ 
*την κατασκευή* 
P1030105.jpg
πριν μπούμε στο κομοδέσιο 
και στα σαλόνια τα οποία είναι ανακαινεισμένα και πολύ όμορφα
ανοίγοντας την πόρτα βλέπουμε 
*αυτο εδώ το σαλόνι*
P1030138.jpg
όπου ακριβώς στον ίδιο χώρο δεξιά είναι το
*self service*
P1030137.jpg
συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν και πάμε προς την reception το λογιστήριο και το πλωριαίο μπάρ 
*από εδώ* 
P1030139.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πραγματικά πολύ ζεστό εσωτερικά το βαπόρι!!!!!! Με έχει αφήσει έκπληκτο!!!!!
Μπράβο Νικόλα.....παρα πολύ καλό το φωτορεπορτάζ!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θελω και αλλες φωτο!

----------


## CORFU

και εγω θελω και αλλεs φωτο και οταν βλεπω τηs φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου νομιζω οτι βρισκομαι σε ενα ωραιο εστιατοριο-bar και οχι σε πλοιο μπραβο στο πληρωμα

----------


## Νικόλας

ε θέλω κανένα 10 λεπτο για να τις φτιάξω το μέγεθος !
συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν στις σκάλες για να πάμε όπως είπαμε σε ένα ακόμα *σαλονάκι*
P1030140.jpg
*όπου είναι η reception και το λογιστήριο !*
P1030141.jpg
και μπροστά πάμε για το 
*πλωριαίο σαλόνι !*
P1030142.jpg
αλλά εδώ δεν έχω ποιο μέσα φώτο καταλάθος την έσβησα αλλά θα το βγάλω αύριο και θα σας το δείξω
οπότε κάπου εδώ εμείς πάμε δεξιά και ανεβαίνουμε 
*τις σκάλες*
P1030136.jpg
όπου οδηγούν στις 
*καμπίνες του πλοίου !*
P1030133.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

όλοι οι διάδρομοι είναι οι ίδιοι σε αυτό το deck από την μέση και μπροστά
από την μέση και 
*προς τα πίσω*
P1030129.jpg
(στο ίδιο ντεκ πάντα) υπάρχουν και άλλες 
*καμπίνες*
*P1030130.jpg*
όπου και εδώ οι διάδρομοι είναι ίδιοι
*οπότε ας γυρίσουμε πίσω* 
P1030132.jpg
και να πάμε δεξιά όπου 
*βρίσκουμε αυτή εδώ την πόρτα* 
P1030128.jpg
και ανοίγοντάς την βγαίνουμε 
*στο πλάι κάτω από την βάρκα*
P1030108.jpg
................

----------


## CORFU

καμια φωτο μεσα απο τηs καμπινεs??

----------


## Νικόλας

(όλα στον καιρό τους 
μια μνήμη 1GB έχω μόνο μην φοβάσε ότι δεν έχω βγάλει θα πάω αύριο και θα δείτε και καμπίνε και λουξ και κανονικές !  :Wink: )
όπως είπα βρισκόμαστε στο πλάι όπου το 
*ταξίδι γίνετε ιδιαίτερα απολαυστικό* 
P1040161.jpg
και συναρπάστικό όταν έχει και λίγο καιρό 
αλλά ας πάμε πάλι μέσα και να ανηφορίσουμε για το 
*κατάστρωμα της γέφυρας*
P1030135.jpg
*όπου από αριστερά υπάρχουν οι καμπίνες πληρώματος και κάποιες καμπίνες επιβατών* 
*P1030125.jpg*
*και από δεξιά ο διάδρομος που οδηγεί στην γέφυρα του πλοίου !!*
P1030123.jpg

τι λέτε πάμε ?? :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

πάμε λοιπόν και η πρώτη εικόνα που βλέπουμε 
*είναι αυτή εδώ* 
P1090315.jpg
ούφ τέραστιο βαπόρι μιλάμε έτσι ??
η συνέχεια αύριο από την γέφυρα, καμπίνες και πλωριαίο σαλόνι :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Νικο για το ρεπορταζ και αναμενουμε κι αλλο

----------


## Rocinante

> πάμε λοιπόν και η πρώτη εικόνα που βλέπουμε 
> *είναι αυτή εδώ* 
> P1090315.jpg
> ούφ τέραστιο βαπόρι μιλάμε έτσι ??
> η συνέχεια αύριο από την γέφυρα, καμπίνες και πλωριαίο σαλόνι


 Τα σαρωσες ολα. Αμα χρειαστει κανεις να ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο για πρωτη φορα δεν εχει παρα να μπει στο Nautilia και θα κατατοπιστει πληρως μεχρι και σε ποιο τραπεζακι θα κατσει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Νικολα καταπληκτικη δουλεια ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## opelmanos

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι ?Αυτές οι καμπίνες με την μπλέ την μοκέτα είναι κάτω από το γκαράζ?

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι φίλε είναι ένα κατάστρωμα κάτω από την γέφυρα δηλ στο οπεν ντέκ
εδώ που έχω σημειώσει με μαύρο εκεί είναι αν ανοίξεις την πόρτα θα βγείς εκεί πάνω !
P10300992.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> όχι φίλε είναι ένα κατάστρωμα κάτω από την γέφυρα δηλ στο οπεν ντέκ
> εδώ που έχω σημειώσει με μαύρο εκεί είναι
> P10300992.jpg


Οκ ευχαριστώ!Υπάρχουν όμως καμπίνες κάτω άπό το γκαράζ?Χρησημοποιούνται οι είναι οff?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχος ο βάπορας εσωτερικά!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα για τις φωτογραφίες!!Περιμένουμε και την συνέχεια!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

> Οκ ευχαριστώ!Υπάρχουν όμως καμπίνες κάτω άπό το γκαράζ?Χρησημοποιούνται οι είναι οff?


 όχι τίποτα δεν έχει κάτω από το γκαράζ !
ότι βλέπεις από σαλόνια και καμπίνες είναι στο κομοδέσιο μέσα

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ, φίλε Νικόλα  :Very Happy:  Μπράβο!

----------


## nickosps

Τελικά όσο βάπορας είναι εξωτερικά, άλλο τόσο είναι και εσωτερικά. Μπράβο σου ρε συνονόματε, έδωσες το "εγχειρίδιο" του πλοίου σε εικόνες σε εμάς που δεν είχαμε την τύχη να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί του :Very Happy: .

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε Νικολα ωραιο το φωτορεπορταζ που μας χαρισες!Το πλοιο μια χαρα κρατιεται ακομα κρυβωντας τα χρονακια του.

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Νικόλα!!
Περιμένουμε και τη συνέχεια... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά !! :Very Happy: 
πάμε να συνεχίσουμε την ξενάγηση στην υπόλοιπη γέφυρα !
όπως σας είπα η πρώτη εικόνα που βλέπει κανείς όταν μπαίνει στην γέφυρα είναι το τιμόνι
*εδώ είναι μια γενική άποψη* 
P1090320.jpg
αμέσως μετά βλέπουμε 
*τα  χειριστήρια*
P1090314.jpg
που είναι λίγο ποιο αριστερά από το τιμόνι !
εδώ βλέπουμε την 
*δεξιά κονσόλα*
P1090317.jpg
*όπου και η θέα της !*
P1090319.jpg
και εδώ 
*μια πλώρη από την γέφυρα !*
P1090311.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005. Εξαρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Νικόλα για τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του και στους υπόλοιπους οπαδούς του Βεντούρη:

Polaris@Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## vinman

...δίνεις ρέστα σήμερα φίλε Appia εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα θέματα πλοίων!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω φίλε Appia η φώτο είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !
εδώ μια συνάντηση του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ με το μικρό αδερφάκι του 
P1010027.jpg
Δική σου Appia 

(το ρεπορταζ δεν το τελιώσα απλά κάτι έγινε με κάποιες φώτο αύριο η συνέχεια :Very Happy: )

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα. Αναμένουμε με πολύ ενδιαφέρον τη συνέχεια  :Very Happy: 




> πω πω φίλε Appia η φώτο είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !
> εδώ μια συνάντηση του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ με το μικρό αδερφάκι του 
> P1010027.jpg
> Δική σου Appia 
> 
> (το ρεπορταζ δεν το τελιώσα απλά κάτι έγινε με κάποιες φώτο αύριο η συνέχεια)

----------


## Νικόλας

ας συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν !!
αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαμε σταματήσει στην γέφυρα!
βγαίνουμε τώρα και μόλις βγούμε πέμε δεξιά στον διάδρομο
*και φτάνουμε εδώ* 
P1030124.jpg
και ανεβαίνουμε τις σκάλες και μας βγάζει
*εδώ !!στο ψυλότερο σημείο του πλοίου ένα ντεκ πάνω από την γέφυρα*
P1030113.jpg
*επίσης εδώ βρίσκοντ και τα ραντάρ του βάπορα !!*
P1030121.jpg
*και εδώ μια γενική άποψη για το που είμαστε !*
P1030116.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ας πάμε λοιπόν πολλά ντεκ πιο κάτω και ας 
*δούμε το γκαράζ  μπαίνοντας από την πλώρη !*
P1030085.jpg
η επιβήβαση γίνετε από δεξιά και αρίστερά στις πορτούλες εκεί που πάει ο κυριούλης δηλαδή :mrgreen:
αν προχωρήσουμε λίγο πιο κάτω θα δούμε το ΄΄κρυφό γκαράζ΄΄ του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ *το ασανσερ !(αν θυμάμαι παίρνει η 20 ή 40 νταλίκες δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς)*
P1040185.jpg
δεν το έχω βγάλει όλο γιατι απότε και αν πήγα τα φώτα ήταν κλειστά 
*το κατάμπαρο*
*P1040184.jpg*

----------


## Νικόλας

αν ανεβουμε την ράμπα που φαινετε στην πρώτη φώτο βγαίνουμε στο 
*μεσαίο γκράζ* 
P1030091.jpg
όπου αν προχωρήσουμε ευθεία και πάμε δεξιά ξαωαβλέπουμε 
*μια άλλη ράμπα*
P1030146.jpg
που οδηγεί στο open deck 
*αν σηκώσουμε το κεφάλι μας βλέπουμε τις φανταστικές τζιμινιέρες του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
P1030147.jpg
*και μετά το open deck*
P1030098.jpg

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Νικο περιμενω απο τηs καμπινεs φωτο

----------


## Νικόλας

την δευτέρα θα τις έχεις φίλε ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Από τις μεγαλύτερες "Κοιλιές" Στην Αδριατική!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

επίτρεψε μου να πω όχι από τις μεγαλύτερες Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ με 140+ νταλίκες δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλο
άλλωστε είχε πάρει και το τίτλο ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΧΩΡΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΑ  παρακαλώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Νικόλα, ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Μήπως γνωρίζεις πόσα κρεβάτια έχει;

----------


## Νικόλας

οπ φίλε με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο σε αυτό το ερώτημα τόσο καιρό δεν έχω ρωτήσει
υποθέτω να είναι περίπου στα 130+ αλλά θα σου πω με σιγουρία από δευτέρα ! :Very Happy: 
δεν τελειωσα ακόμα έχουμε και μηχανές !!!

----------


## Νικόλας

από μέσα το είδαμε γέφυρα ειδαμε γκαράζ οκ και αυτά 
μας μένει το μηχανιστάσιο !
άντε πάμε μια βόλτα !
μπαίνοντας μέσα λοιπόν η πρώτη εικόνα είναι αυτή
*control !*
P1170447.jpg
*εδώ είναι τα χειριστήρια* 
P1170448.jpg
*ακόμα μια από πιο κοντά*
P1170449.jpg
(εδώ είμαστε κομένοι ερχόμασταν για δεξαμενή αλλιώ πιάνει πιο πολλά RPM)
μπαίνοντας μέσα λοιπόν αντικρίζουμε 
*το στομάχι του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ !*
P1170439.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Το πλοίο στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

Νικόλα που είσαι;_

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

όου τόσο κοντα ε ??
αααα εκείνη την μέρα είχε ψώνια. αύριο αν βγάλει κανείς καμια  φώτο, να με ειδοποιήσει για να πάρω πόζα μην βγω πάλυ με την μηχανή στο χέρι βρε παιδί μου  :mrgreen:
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ !

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπα, οι αυθόρμητες είναι καλύτερες Νικόλα......εγώ μια χαρά βγήκα!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

εδώ ένα βιντεάκι με την γέφυρα του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ :Very Happy: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ontentID=14289

----------


## Νικόλας

Και μια φώτο εν πλώ από το ψηλότερο deck του βάπορα! :Very Happy: 
P1170422.jpg
αχ τι ωραία που ήταν...

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, τι γίνεται; Τρεις ημέρες χωρίς φωτογραφία; !!!  :Wink: 

Το 2008:

Polaris_2008.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

oooooooooooooooooooooooo :shock:
δείτε ρε παιδιά φώτο ! ΔΕΙΤΕ 
μιλάμε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ * δείτε μήκος δείτε ομορφιά 
τέτοια μου κάνετε και μετά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ !!:mrgreen :Sad: *ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ)*
3 μέρες ε ?
μια για σένα φίλε για την απίθανη φώτο που με έφτιαξες τρελά τώρα
μια άλλη άποψη των φουγάρων
P1010024.jpg
(σαν την δική σου δεν είναι με τίποτα απλά ανταποδίδω)
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ*

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Νικόλα, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία σου! 
Όταν ξαναξεκινήσει τα ταξίδια ο Βάπορας, αναμένουμε μπόλικο υλικό  :Wink: 

Χαίρομαι επίσης, που σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ η δικιά μου  :Very Happy: 
Να σαι πάντα καλά




> oooooooooooooooooooooooo :shock:
> δείτε ρε παιδιά φώτο ! ΔΕΙΤΕ 
> μιλάμε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* δείτε μήκος δείτε ομορφιά 
> τέτοια μου κάνετε και μετά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ !!:mrgreen*ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ)*
> 3 μέρες ε ?
> μια για σένα φίλε για την απίθανη φώτο που με έφτιαξες τρελά τώρα
> μια άλλη άποψη των φουγάρων
> P1010024.jpg
> (σαν την δική σου δεν είναι με τίποτα απλά ανταποδίδω)
> ...

----------


## Νικόλας

η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα φάει καιρό εδώ οπότε ....θα περιμένουμε μερικούς μήνες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Δεν ξέρω αν καταντάει κουραστικό, αλλά θα πω ότι η φωτογραφία του Appia πρέπει να γίνει εξώφυλλο σε διαφημιστικό της εταιρείας! :Very Happy: 
(Τι βάπορας είναι αυτό το Polaris ρε παιδί μου???)

----------


## aeroplanos

Νικόλα ευχαριστω προσωπικά για την φωτο-ξενάγηση του βάπορα. Μου θύμησες την μία και μοναδική φορά που ταξίδεψα με το Polaris. Καλοκαίρι 1995 από Πάτρα-Μπάρι και πίσω, camping on board με την οικογένεια μου, και πρώτη φόρα για μένα στην γέφυρα ενός τόσο μεγάλου πλοίου. Το τζάμι που έχει στο πάτωμα της βαρδίολας μου έιχε κάνει τεράστια εντύπωση και αποβλακωμένος κοιτούσα τα απόνερα. Μεγάλη εμπειρία για μενα αν σκεφτείς οτι η μόνη γεφυρα που επισκεφτόμουνα αρκετά συχνά μεχρι τοτε ηταν του θρυλικού Κάρυστος  :Razz:

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Νικολα με ξεχασεs περιμενω ακομα φωτο απο τηs καμπινεs

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε δεν σε ξέχασα απλά γίνεται ένας χαμός στον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ αυτή την στιγμή και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο ! :Very Happy: 
φίλε aeroplanos σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !
την επόμενη φορά που θα κάνεις κάποιο ταξίδι με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ φώναξε και από εδώ

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Πολάρις είναι πολύ επιβλητικό και σου δημιουργεί ένα αίσθημα ασφάλειας και εμπιστοσύνης, ειδικά με άσχημο καιρό  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ....ναι ειδικά αν έχει κόντρα καιρό δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι αλλά αν τον έχει πρύμα εεε ψηλό κουνάει 
πάντος όποτε πετυχαίνω καιρό ποτέ δεν μου έχει βγει μια καλή όλο πάω σε περιπτώσεις που ψηλό ηρεμεί !
*εδώ μια τζούφια !(απο τα καλύτερα σημεία με θέα)*
P1030038.jpg
*και εδώ μια στην Ηγουμενίτσα πριν έρθουμε κάτω* 
P1080248.jpg


(μην δείνετε σημασία στο όνομα που έχω βάλει κάτω αριστερά απλά ένα μούφα πείραμα έκανα:mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

2:45 και ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* επιτέλους ξεκινά το ταξίδι για το Πέραμα φυσικά και δεν κοιμήθηκα αν δεν το έβλεπα να φεύγει εκεί !!:mrgreen:
P1170421.jpg
για τον φίλο Appia !

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα! Επιτέλους ξανά στα γνώριμα νερά του  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι φίλε δεν έφυγε για Ηγουμενίτσα (αν εννοείς αυτό και κατάλαβα σωστά)

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτό εννοούσα Νικόλα και διαπίστωσα εν τω μεταξύ το λάθος μου  :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστώ!




> όχι φίλε δεν έφυγε για Ηγουμενίτσα (αν εννοείς αυτό και κατάλαβα σωστά)

----------


## giorgos....

το POLARIS στο ΝΜΔ.. για τον φίλο Νικόλα και για όλο το nautilia.gr..
P1280141.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

οοοοοοοοοο ωραία φώτο 
ευχαριστώ !!
πάντος τα ύφαλα του πλοίου λάμπουν έγινε καλή δουλειά
αλλά και μέσα πεύτει δουλειά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ένα βιντεάκι πηγαίνοντας στο παλιό λιμάνι !! :Very Happy: 
ακούστε τον ήχο 

http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ontentID=14549

----------


## CORFU

θελω κιααααααααααλο Νικολα

----------


## Appia_1978

Και άλλη μία για το φίλο Corfu  :Wink: 

Polaris_Igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

γεία σου φίλε Appia με τις φώτο σου !
μας στέλνει βραδυάτικο  :Very Happy: 
τώρα να ρωτήσω κάτι 
έψαξα στο open seas και ούτε καν το 2011 δεν βρήκα δρομολόγιο του βάπορα λογικά επειδή δεν έχει ενημερωθεί έτσι  :Confused:

----------


## CORFU

μηπωs φιλε Νικο κανειs καποιο λαθοs γιατι το πλοιο εχει Ηγουμενιτσα-Μπαρι στιs 7/3/10 21:00 . Σ"¨ευχαριστω πολυ για την φωτο.

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ...τι να πω μάλλον εγώ κάτι δεν έκανα καλά !!
ας δούμε μια φώτο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ στο Μπάρι !
P1030080.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στον Leo,CORFU,Appia και στον giorgos....

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Ν.Μ.Δ σήμερα το πρωΐ

----------


## Highspeed 3

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες παντελή και νικόλα!

----------


## Νικόλας

τελικά την Κυριακή μας λέει αλόχα για τα ''γνωστά-άγνωστα'' μέρη  :Sad:

----------


## xidianakis

> τελικά την Κυριακή μας λέει αλόχα για τα ''γνωστά-άγνωστα'' μέρη


δηλαδη? τι εννοει με τον ορο "αγνωστα μερη"?? μηπως το φερει αιγαιο?

----------


## CORFU

εννοει την Ηγουμενιτσα αντε ηταν και ωρα μαs ελλειψε

----------


## Νικόλας

ποιο αιγαίο καλέ Ηγουμενίτσα όπως είπε και ο φίλος CORFU !
εμένα δεν με χαλούσε αν έμενε και άλλο πάντος

----------


## Νικόλας

σήμερα το πρόγραμμα είχε βόλτα στον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ μιας και που αύριο το πρωί φεύγει 
απ έξω το β'αψιμο έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει όπως και στα γκαράζ έχουν βαυτεί κάποια σημεία
γενικά στο βαπόρι έγινε καλή δουλειά αλλά έχει και άλλη 
στο openseas είδα 23 παίρνει δρομολόγιο
φώτο θα ακολουθήσουν αργότερα ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

δύο σημερινες φώτο !
P2200552.jpg


P2200554.jpg

αύριο κατά πάσα δύνατότητα κατά τις 9 θα φύγει οπότε θα είμαι και γω εκεί μάλλον

----------


## Νικόλας

o βάπορας έφυγε τελικά 
φυσικά είμουν εκεί για τα δεόντα αλλά φώτο δεν τράβηξα 
αυρίο το βράδυ να υποθέσω ότι θα έχει φτάσει Ηγουμενίτσα !
αφού δεν έχω σημερινές φώτο ας βάλω απο την Ηγουμενίτσα !
P1080266.jpg
*ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ*

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα μου γιατί στεναχωριέσαι.... το n@utilia είναι παντού  :Very Happy: 

έχουμε εμείς φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου σου βάπορα και στις αφιερώνουμε
Καλά ταξίδια στον όμορφο καράβι και από εμένα

01DSCN2775.jpg

02DSCN2780.jpg

03DSCN2785.jpg

04DSCN2816.jpg

05DSCN2824.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωωωωωωωω με στέλνεις το καλύτερο δωράκι είναι αυτό 10000000 ευχαριτώ
πως και δεν σε είδα πουθενά και εγώ εκεί είμουν κάτω όμως στο Πολαρίς(είχε και ωραίο καιρί για ταξιδάκι αλλά..)
στην τέταρτη φώτο εκείνη την στιγμή προσπαθούσα να σκαρφαλώσω πάνω στα τσιμέντα που είναι δίπλα στο φάρο αλλά μετά είδα ότι έχει σκαλίτσες:mrgreen:
*ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΟΤΥΜΕ !*

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 1/1999. Δρομολογημένο Γερμανία-Σουηδία

Polaris001.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πω τι ντοκοθμέντο είναι αυτό ??
μας έστειλες τώρα φίλε !
πάντος από ιστορίες του πληρώματος οι συνθήκες εκεί ήταν πάρα πολύ δύσκολες
μποφόρια σε σημείο να κινδυνέψει ο βάπορας χιόνια κρύα και πολλά άλλα
αν θυμάμαι όμως καλά κάθε σαββάτο είχαν διανυκτέρευση  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

αν πάτε πάνω από την γέφυρα (δηλ λίγο πιο μπροστά από το κουβούκλιο με τα ραντάρ)και κοιτάξετε θα δείτε
*την πλώρη κάπως έτσι !*
P1100326.jpg
αν πάτε πάλι στο ίδιο σημείο αλλά αυτή την φορά στο Μπάρι
*θα είναι έτσι !*
P1030119.jpg
και αν πάλι πάτε πάνω στα ραντάρ και κοιτάξετε πίσω
*θα είναι κάπως έτσι !*
P1100331.jpg

αν και δεν είναι οι καλύτερες αφιερωμένες στον Leo και τον Αppia για τα δωράκια τους ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα!

Από ανέμους, υποθέτω θα έχει. Παραδόξως, όσες φορές ταξίδεψα τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, η θάλασσα ήταν πάντα λάδι. Ακόμα και χειμώνα που περίμενα και λίγο σασπένς, τίποτα ...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

oo αλήθεια ??
αυτό θα πει γκαντεμιά  :Very Happy: 
πάντος σήμερα έχει βρει πολλά μποφόρια ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ είναι και άδειος και τους έχει κουνήσει αρκετά και ειδικά τώρα που ανηφορίζει θα κουνήσει ακόμα λιγάκι περισσότερο 
υπομονή.......

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο 7:20 στον διαυλο τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs oλα καλα φιλε Νικο

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι όλα καλά !
τρεξιμο έχει πέσει όμως γιατί αύριο έχει δρομολόγιο

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε και μια φώτο με το καζάνι του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ να ατμίζει ! :Very Happy: 
σε ένα άκρως χειμωνιάτικα ταξίδι μέχρι το Μπάρι !
P1030046.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Έτσι πρέπει, φίλε Νικόλα  :Very Happy: 




> ας δούμε και μια φώτο με το καζάνι του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ να ατμίζει !
> σε ένα άκρως χειμωνιάτικα ταξίδι μέχρι το Μπάρι !
> P1030046.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Σε περίπτωση που ο φίλος Νικόλας δεν το έχει δει, του παραθέτω το link:mrgreen:: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=313

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωωωω πλάκα κάνεις !!
*ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ* 
*ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ* 
και η οπτική γωνία που το έχει σχεδιάσει είναι σούπερ
ευχαριστώ πολύ συνονόματε !! :Very Happy: 
ευτυχώς που έβαλες το λινκ αλλιώς δεν θα το έβλεπα:mrgreen:

----------


## nickosps

Να 'σαι καλά Νικόλα! Είναι από τα 3-4 πιο συμπαθή σε εμένα βαπόρια και θα ήθελα πολύ με κάποιο τρόπο να το ταξιδέψω...

----------


## Leo

Νίκο (nickosps) πάρτο να πας την βόλτα και μην το πεις του Νικόλα  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

DSCN2853polaris.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Όχι βρε captain! Αν είναι να το κάνω θα τον πάρω να με ξεναγήσει κιόλας :Wink: ! Ευχαριστώ για την φωτο!

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα, από ότι καταλαβαίνεις *Πολάρις = Νικόλας*, τίποτα δεν σπάει αυτό τον κρίκο  :Very Happy: . Μπορεί να μην σου την αφιέρωσα, όμως ο άλλος Νίκος την μοιράζεται μαζί σου.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ώστε θα με αφήσετε απ έξω ε ??
φίλε νίκο ελα το πάσχα να κάνουμε κανένα ταξιδάκι αλλά special !  :Very Happy: 
P1040170.jpgόσο και να θέλετε να το κάνετε στην ζούλα έχω κυάλια από εδώ και βλέπω στο λιμάνι οπότε απίθανο να μου ξεφύγετε !:mrgreen:
εμ Leo έτσι είναι αυτό ειμείς καταλαβενόμαστε(οι νίκιδες:mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## TOM

Πρωινη αναχωρηση του βαπορα απ'την ηγουμενιτσα..αφιερωμενη στον Νικόλας.

polaris.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω ομορφίες που βλέπω !
να σε καλά φίλε TOM !! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Polaris στην Ηγουμενίτσα στις 21/03/2010. Χαρισμένη στο Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

POLARIS 01 21-03-2010.jpg

POLARIS 02 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της ιστορικής αυτής εταιρείας

Polaris_1.jpg

Πολύ γεμάτο!

Polaris_3.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ γεμάτο φίλε Appia_1978 όπως βλέπεις ήταν και στις 21-03-2010. Χαρισμένη σε σένα τον Νικόλα και τον CORFU :Razz:  

POLARIS 03 21-03-2010.jpg

POLARIS 04 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Φοβερές φωτο από όλους! Ο καταπληκτικός βάπορας γράφει τέλεια στο πανέμορφο σκηνικό της Ηγουμενίτσας!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLARIS στην πατρα του 1996

film (225).jpg

Για τους πολλους φιλους του υπερβαπορα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLARIS στην κερκυρα του 2009

p.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLARIS στο bari τον απριλιο του 2009 

p (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLARIS λιγο πριν εισελθει στο λιμανι bari

p (2).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Φανταστικές φωτο απο πολλά λιμάνια φίλε BEN BRUCE. Ανταποδίδω με μία απο Ηγουμενίτσα για σένα, Νικολα & τον polykas :Razz:  


POLARIS 05 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες εικόνες φίλοι μου! Ελπίζω να το απολαμβάνουμε για πολλά πολλά χρόνια ακόμη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ο μηχανισμός του καταπέλτη

Polaris_2.jpg

----------


## TOM

ο βαπορας στο δρομο προσ ηγουμενιτσα.αφιερωμενη στον ΝΙΚΟΛΑ και στους φιλους που μας χαρισαν τις φωτογραφιες παραπανω.

polar.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ίσα-ίσα τον πήρε τον βάπορα, η φωτο σου φίλε TOM. Ευχαριστούμε :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα...

DSC05510.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Πωπω φωτογραφία Θανάση!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

POLARIS-Στην Ηγουμενιτσα 25.03.2010
P3250130.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Φώτη μια απ'τα ίδια και για σένα!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά τι φώτο είναι αυτές βρε παιδιά τώρα τις είδα !! :Surprised: 
ας βάλω και γω μια έτσι για το καλό 
P3280017.jpg
αφιερωμένη στους TOM,pantelis,sea serenade,dokimako,Thanasis

----------


## Thanasis89

Μαράζι το έχω Νικόλα που δεν το είδα ημέρα, τουλάχιστον το απολαμβάνω από τις εικόνες σου και εκείνες των παιδιών... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία σου !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

POLARIS στην Κέρκυρα 26/112/2007 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Χαρισμένο σε Νικόλας, CORFU, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, dokimakos21, nickosps & TOM. :Wink:  

POLARIS 02.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

sti manouvra kataplou [Igoumenitsa] - apo ta pio orea plia tis dekaetias tou 90'

----------


## Νικόλας

οοοοοοο  :Surprised: 
ομορφίες βλέπω !!μια τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ στα άσπρα και μία στα μπλέ !!
τέλειες και οι δύο !!
ας βάλω και γω άλλη μια 
P5060711.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχη και η δική σου Νικόλα :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες του βάπορα!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΝΕΝΩ στους λατρεις και φιλους 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98qRgfpBFfo

----------


## CORFU

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ που ειναι ο Νικολαs να το δει??????? :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

Υπέροχο το βίντεο παιδιά!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> ΤΕΛΕΙΟ που ειναι ο Νικολαs να το δει???????


 :shock::shock::shock: ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ !!!ΤΙ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ????
φίλε CORFU εδώ  είμαι το είδα το είδα !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Α-π-ί-θ-α-ν-οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΝΕΝΩ στους λατρεις και φιλους 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98qRgfpBFfo


*Καταπληκτικά πλάνα φίλε Sea_Pilot!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα τα υπέροχα βίντεο που έχεις ανεβάσει αυτές τις μέρες!*

----------


## Νικόλας

ούπς λάθος... :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία του βάπορα απο μένα. Για όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  

POLARIS 06 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

panteli πολύ όμορφη φώτο μπράβο !!
ορίστε και άλλη μια από εμένα
ε ε έρχεται !!:mrgreen:
P3280016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα και η δική σου υπέροχη. :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα μια απο τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* στην Ηγουμενίτσα !! :Very Happy: 
P3280017.jpg
αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους καλούς φίλους !

----------


## dokimakos21

*POLARIS-Στην Ηγουμενίτσα.!*
*Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και έναν πολύ καλό φίλο που δουλέυει εκεί.!*
*P3250129.jpg*

----------


## Νικόλας

*Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* ένα καλοκαρινό απόγευμα το Μπάρι !!!
P7300038.jpg


*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !!*

*Υ.Γ στη θέση του είχε ένα καράβι γι αυτό έπεσε εκεί*

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* ένα καλοκαρινό απόγευμα το Μπάρι !!!
> P7300038.jpg
> 
> 
> *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !!*
> 
> *Υ.Γ στη θέση του είχε ένα καράβι γι αυτό έπεσε εκεί*


Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε Νικόλας, Ευχαριστούμε:wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

Ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* ξεκουράζετε αστραφτερός αστραφετός περίμοντας να εκτελέσει ακόμα ένα δρομολόγιο !
P8110165.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε Νικόλα, ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΣΤΟ BARI ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2010 - ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΣ κ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtfMOLcBams

----------


## costaser

> ΣΤΟ BARI ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2010 - ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΣ κ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtfMOLcBams


Φίλε ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά για τα υπέροχα Video που ανέβασες σήμερα είναι πραγματικά τέλεια.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Νικόλας και sea_serenade,στην Ηγουμενίτσα τη Δευτέρα το πρωί 13 Σεπτέμβρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106372

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένας ατελείωτος βομβαρδισμός απο ωραίες φωτο, απο τον φίλο vinman. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Δώσε γκάζια vinman........... Ωραίος!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ !!!
ΑΑΑ ΡΕ *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* δείτε πως γυαλίζει ούτε τρεξίματα δεν έχει !
ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πρωί πρωί ο* ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* (γεμάτος) φτάνει στην Κέρκυρα !
P4030345.jpg
τι ποιο ωραίο από ένα πρωινό ξύπνημα ?:mrgreen:

----------


## gtogias

Το επιβλητικό πλοίο φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας το πρωινό της 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2010. Για τον φίλο που τον τρελαίνει και φυσικά όσους το αγαπούν:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107777

----------


## Express Pigasos

ποσο τυχεροι που εισαστε οσοι μενετε εκτος Πειραια...εμεις εχουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια...εκτος απο τα κρουαζιεροπλοια που υπερτερουμε..τι βαπορας ειναι αυτος...ειδικα στα μπλε ειναι κουκλα το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ

----------


## Νικόλας

ΑΜΑΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ???:shock:
Τέλεια η φώτο μπράβο φίλε !!χωρίς πλάκα μια από τις καλύτερες του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ!
έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι τους τελευταίους μήνες Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ γυαλίζει !ούτε τρεξίματα δεν έχει !ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!

Υ.Γ φίλε  express pigasos ε όχι και κούκλα *Ο Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* :mrgreen:

----------


## Express Pigasos

χεχεχε οκ . *ΚΟΥΚΛΟΣ*

----------


## Νικόλας

γι αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* είναι* ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* !! :Very Happy: 
P8070147.jpg

----------


## TOM

Δυο φωτο του βαπορα εν πλω...Αφιερωμενες στον Νικόλακαι σε ολουσ τουσ οπαδους του βαπορα.

polaris i.jpg

polaris ii.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο  TOM ομορφεs φωτο  :Wink: 
περιμενω και τον Νικολα να συμφωνησει :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δηλαδή άμα πω και γω, ότι είναι ωραίες οι φωτο του φίλου TOM, *πειράζει !!!!!!!!*

----------


## TOM

Και η πλωρακλα του βαπορα.Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,CORFU,Νικόλας


polar.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε ΤΟΜ :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ε όχι βρε παιδιά δεν με σκέφτεστε καθόλου ??!!!
ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ  3
ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑΑΑΑΑΑ!
αααααα *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* τόσα χρόνια παραμένεις *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*
ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΤΟΜ
και να πω για άλλη μια φορά ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ που είναι πεντακάθαρος το προσέχουν απ ότι βλέπω

----------


## TOM

Αλλη μια φωτο του βαπορα.Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,CORFU,Νικόλας.Προσεχως η προσπεραση του βαπορα απο το Αικατερινη π.. 

12345.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε ΤΟΜ, ευχαριστώ :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νικόλας

οοοο ρε φιλε βαλτός είσαι να μας κουζουλάνεις εσύ !:mrgreen:
ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗΗΗΗ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω οτι απο καπου θα ξεπροβαλειs και εσυ μεσα απο την φωτο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

Αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο sea serenade για τα γενέθλιά του !!
*ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ*
P3280020.jpg
(παιδιά συγνώμη αν την έχω ξαναβάλει και γίνομαι κουραστικός)

----------


## CORFU

καλο χειμωνα φιλε Νικολα :Wink: 
polaris.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Θέλει το βαψιματάκι του :Wink: . Ωραία φωτο φίλε Βαγγέλη :Razz: .

----------


## Νικόλας

OoOoOoOoOoO Aυτά είναι !!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ !!!
ααα ρε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*... :Very Happy: 
Ε φίλε παντελή το θέλει αλλά όταν ξαναμπεί στην γραμμή να είναι φρέσκο !!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πότε να το περιμένουμε λοιπόν!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ε δεν θα αργήσει και πολύ ακόμα τώρα πάνω έχει κίνηση με τα φορτηγά !

P8010113.jpg

*ΚΑΛΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΦΙΛΕ CORFU !*

----------


## CORFU

αντε περιμενουμε να το ξαναδουμε :Cool: 
polaris1.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Thanks Νικόλα, ωραία φωτο....!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> αντε περιμενουμε να το ξαναδουμε
> polaris1.jpg


όπα να τος ο φίλος !!!
ωραία φώτο μπράβο ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

*POLARIS*
P3310228.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

*POLARIS !!*
ένα από τα καλύτερα σημεία στο πλοίο ν απολαύσεις το ταξίδι !!
P4070408.jpg

----------


## CORFU

απεραντο γαλαζιο φιλε Νικολα!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ακριβώς φίλε CORFU !!!
ας δούμε και μια αναχώρηση από το Μπάρι 
P8270322.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Τότε...Νικόλα θυμάσαι...νταλίκες μέχρι "τις καμπίνες" που λέει ο λόγος.*
*Όταν το POLARIS φόρτωνε και στο τελευταίο deck είχε μέσα σίγουρα πάνω από 130 φορτηγά !*
pol.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο απο τους φίλους Νικόλας & proussos. Παλαιές ωραίες εποχές :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Τότε...Νικόλα θυμάσαι...νταλίκες μέχρι "τις καμπίνες" που λέει ο λόγος.*
> *Όταν το POLARIS φόρτωνε και στο τελευταίο deck είχε μέσα σίγουρα πάνω από 130 φορτηγά !*
> pol.jpg


θυμάμαι φίλε !
βασικά και τώρα έτσι είναι 2 φορές την βδομάδα το λιγότερο !
εντάξει δεν λέω μπορεί να έχει πέσει λίγο η κίνηση αλλά το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ είναι σταθερή αξία στην γραμμή 
να τολμίσω να πώ ότι τώρα είναι πιο όμορφο με το μπλέ χρώμμα?
αλλά άμα είχε και τα μουστάκια ασπρά μπροστά θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτα !
P8110168.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά του πάει περισσότερο το μπλέ!!!

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Νικο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ :Wink: 
polaris.jpg
ξερουμε ποτε θα κανει ξανα δρομολογια

----------


## TOM

_Φιλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα_....δεν θυμαμαι αν την εχω ξανανεβασει αλλα ειναι μια  απο τις καλυτερες φωτο που εχω τραβηξει τον _βαπορα_.


ttt.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Νικόλα υπέροχη φωτο (όπως του CORFU & TOM). Εγώ τα Χρόνια πολλά στα είπα στις θαλασσινές εικόνες :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά(έστω λαι λίγο καθυστερημένα)
ας δούμε τις τζιμινιέρες του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία !
P4130557.jpg

ποιος θα μας πεί πια γέφυρα είναι αυτή ???

----------


## giorgos_249

*ATHENS 100%. Το είχα φτιάξει για το vs και γνωρίζω το σχήμα της βαρδιόλας...*

----------


## Νικόλας

σωστός !!!!μια από τις ομορφότερες βαρδιόλες που έχω πάει
κρίμα...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η ομορφότερη της ακτοπλοίας κατά τη γνώμη μου , και ο καπετάνιος της ήταν ένας από τους καλύτερους κατά την γνώμη μου........Τώρα σε ποιο είναι;*

----------


## CORFU

εμαθα για αλλαγη καταπελτη στο πλοιο εμαθε καποιοs κατι????
και στο συστημα αυτου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ας θυμηθουμε το Polaris με την λευκη του φορεσια..._ 

_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
_Polaris.jpg_

----------


## Νικόλας

α ρε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* !
ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε για την φώτο 
CORFU πολλά και πολλοί λένε για τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ εγώ ένα μόνο έχω να πω
ελπίζω να το δούμε να ξαναταξιδεύει αναναιωμένο και γερό 
*ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΙΨΕ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ στο παλιό λιμάνι στην Ηγουμενίτσα όταν είχε προτοδέσει !
30092010076.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ !

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε και μια τα χειριστήρια του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ !
30092010086.JPG
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## CORFU

τον βαπορα να ταξιδευει ποτε θα τον δουμε :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## despo

Σωστή ερώτηση και ουτε καν φαίνεται να υπάρχει στα δρομολόγια το αμέσως προσεχές διάστημα. Μηπως έχει θέματα εναρμόνισης ?.

----------


## Νικόλας

θα τον ξαναδούμε
έτσι και αλλίως δεν έχει ακόμα αρκετή κίνηση ώστε να δουλεύουν και τα 2 βαπόρια στην γραμμή !
φίλε despo κανένα θέμα εναρμόνισης δεν υπάρχει με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ
όλα είναι κομπλέ απλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ταξιδεύει τώρα

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Νικο απο τα πλοια τηs κοινοπραξιαs δεν θα παει καποιο για δεξαμενη :Confused: <ionian king-sea trade> για να πιασει δουλεια ο polaris :Wink:

----------


## despo

Ενταξει φιλε Νικόλα, δεν ήξερα και μάλιστα αυτό είναι πολύ καλό σημάδι οτι δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα.

----------


## Νικόλας

CORFU δεν ξέρω για το king 
το SEATRADE έκανε σχετικά πρόσφατα δεν νομίζω να χρειάζετε άλλωστε έγινε καλή δουλειά στον τευλαιταίο δεξαμενισμό
φίλε despo ήθελε κάποια πραγματάκια τα οποία έγιναν το ποιο ''μπελαδίδικο'' δηλαδή που ήταν η τοποθέτηση πορτών στο γκαράζ του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* είναι κομπλέ !
για να πω και την άποψη μου γενικά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα
είναι το ποιο επικερδής ΒΑΠΟΡΙ στην γραμμή του και όχι μόνο.είναι πραγματικά ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ τα έχει και τα κάνει όλα αυτό το βαπόρι.οπότε έχει πολλή ζωή ακόμη απλά τα πράγματα 8)
ας δούμε και μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι !
P3280028.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Polaris_... 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
Polaris_1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα :Wink: .

----------


## akaluptos

Το polaris πουληθηκε σε ινδους. Αναμενεται να αναχωρησει αμμεσα για τα διαλυτηρια. Τα χρηματα που χρειαζοταν για να εναρμονιστει το θρυλικο πλοιο κριθηκαν υπερογκα και αποφασιστηκε η πωληση του. Για ολους εμας που θαυμαζαμε αυτον το τρομερο εργατη της Αδριατικης αποτελει μιο μεγαλη πληγη. Για πρωτη φορα εμεινε τοσο καιρο δεμενος στο Παλαιο Λιμανι Ηγουμενιτσας και ηρθε η ωρα να αναχωρισει για παντα... Περιμενα οτι θα ξεκινησει μιας και το βαζανε καπου καπου μπροστα και τον πηγιανανε λιγο πριν το διαυλο κυριως βραδινες ωρες... Το seatrade εχει αραξει διπλα του εδω κ περιπου μια βδομαδα.. Ισως να παραλαμβανει καποια αντικειμενα-πραγματα... Κριμα για το Dana Futura... Για το Polaris μας....  :Sad:

----------


## CORFU

κανονιεs πεφτουν βραδυατικα κριμα για το πλοιο :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## giorgos_249

*πολυ κριμα οντως.........θα μπορούσε άνετα να δουλέψει σαν roro σε γραμμή του αιγαίου ή κόρινθο-βενετία στη θέση του Φίλιππου , απορώ πως δεν το κοίταξε η ΝΕΛ.........*

----------


## despo

Τωρα τι τελικά ισχύει ?. Είναι τελικά το πλοίο εναρμονισμένο η' όχι ?. Αλλα προβλήματα υπάρχουν ?. Πάντως εαν τελικά αποχωρήσει, προβλέπω να τελειώνει πρόωρα και η λεγόμενη 'Κοινοπραξία Αδριατικής'.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Το polaris πουληθηκε σε ινδους. Αναμενεται να αναχωρησει αμμεσα για τα διαλυτηρια. Τα χρηματα που χρειαζοταν για να εναρμονιστει το θρυλικο πλοιο κριθηκαν υπερογκα και αποφασιστηκε η πωληση του. Για ολους εμας που θαυμαζαμε αυτον το τρομερο εργατη της Αδριατικης αποτελει μιο μεγαλη πληγη. Για πρωτη φορα εμεινε τοσο καιρο δεμενος στο Παλαιο Λιμανι Ηγουμενιτσας και ηρθε η ωρα να αναχωρισει για παντα... Περιμενα οτι θα ξεκινησει μιας και το βαζανε καπου καπου μπροστα και τον πηγιανανε λιγο πριν το διαυλο κυριως βραδινες ωρες... Το seatrade εχει αραξει διπλα του εδω κ περιπου μια βδομαδα.. Ισως να παραλαμβανει καποια αντικειμενα-πραγματα... Κριμα για το Dana Futura... Για το Polaris μας....


 εργασίες για εναρμόνηση του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ είχαν γίνει και το μόνο που τους είχε μείνει ήταν οι πόρτες στο γκαράζ τις οποίες τοποθέτησαν λίγες μέρες αφού έδεσε το βαπόρι
οπότε αυτό το θέμα δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στα 100.αν ήταν ασύμφορο δεν θα έμπενε καν στον κόπο η εταιρία και θα το πήγαινε από την αρχή.
τώρα αν τους ζήτησαν και κάτι άλλο δεν γνωρίζω.αλλά αν αυτό συμβαίνει είναι μια λάθος κίνηση.το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ έχει ακόμα ζωή και από λαμαρίνα και από μηχανή δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκω λόγο να πουληθεί για σκραπ ειλικρινά

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το ελπίσουμε φίλε Νικόλα. Το άμεσο μέλλον θα δείξει!!!! :Wink:

----------


## akaluptos

Παιδια,εχουν καταβαζει μια βαρκα και την εχουν στο γκαραζ Νο 2 πλωρα.. Εγω γνωριζω για τις πορτες στα γκαραζ οτι θα στοιχιζαν αρκετα. Δεν ξερω αν μπηκανε αλλα οι χθεσινες πληροφοριες μιλουν σχεδον για οριστικη του πωληση και θα εχει την τυχη των Siren και Αthens... Μακαρι να αλλαξει κατι και να μεινει κοντα μας..

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά ξαναλέω οι πόρτες μπήκαν ορίστε και οι φώτο που τις δείχνουν έτοιμες !!
30092010092.jpg
30092010093.jpg
30092010090.jpg
γενικά όλες οι ενέργεις τις εταιρίας δεν έδειχναν ότι θα πουληθεί το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ
μακάρι να είναι απλά μια φήμη και τίποτα παραπάνω θα είναι κρίμα να φύγει ένα ΒΑΠΟΡΙ που έχει ακόμα να δώσει

----------


## CORFU

σημερα το επιβεβαιωσα και εγω το πλοιο φευγει sorry :Sad:  Nικολα αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια :Mad:

----------


## Νικόλας

δηλαδή πιάνει πιο πολλά για σκραπ απ ότι αν το πουλούσαν?:roll:

----------


## akaluptos

Οποτε οι πορτες μπηκανε αλλα το πλοιο την κανει.. Τι αλλαξε αραγε??? Πολλα λαθη τελευταια απο τις λαυτιλιακες μας που στρεφονται στο αμμεσο χρημα με την πωληση των πλοιων στα νεκροταφεια για διαλυση... Δεν γνωριζω την τελευταια του αναχωρηση απο Ηγουμενιτσα.. Θελω να το φωτογραφισω για τελευταια φορα.. Πολυ κριμα για το πλοιο που πολλοι, μα παρα πολλοι θα θυμουνται.. 8)

----------


## Rodantis

Αν όντως φύγει είναι μεγάλη απώλεια.Για μένα είναι ένα πλοίο σύμβολο της Αδριατικής.

----------


## despo

Εκείνο παντως που θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω οτι βλέποντας μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα το ξεφόρτωμα απο τη μεριά του Σιρεν και απο την άλλη του Αθενς, τωρα δε το αντίστοιχο κατα τα φαινόμενα για το Πολάρις, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα οτι έχει δεν υπάρχει πλέον ο στοιχειώδης συναισθηματισμός που  εδω τουλάχιστον στους γράφοντες, μας διακρίνει αναμφισβήτητα. Και το άσχημο και ανησυχητικό κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι οτι αυτό διακρίνεται πλεον ακομα και στις λεγόμενες 'μικρες' εταιρείες δηλαδή ξαποστέλνω το καράβι για σίδερα προκειμένου να βγάλω ο,τι/οσα μπορώ...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εκείνο παντως που θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω οτι βλέποντας μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα το ξεφόρτωμα απο τη μεριά του Σιρεν και απο την άλλη του Αθενς, τωρα δε το αντίστοιχο κατα τα φαινόμενα για το Πολάρις, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα οτι έχει δεν υπάρχει πλέον ο στοιχειώδης συναισθηματισμός που  εδω τουλάχιστον στους γράφοντες, μας διακρίνει αναμφισβήτητα. Και το άσχημο και ανησυχητικό κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι οτι αυτό διακρίνεται πλεον ακομα και στις λεγόμενες 'μικρες' εταιρείες δηλαδή ξαποστέλνω το καράβι για σίδερα προκειμένου να βγάλω ο,τι/οσα μπορώ...



Φίλε despo ναι μεν δεν υπάρχει συναισθηματισμός αλλά μιλάμε για πλοία ή σχεδόν 40 ή κ 40 + ετών!! Εσύ ή και ολοι μας θα κράταγες ένα αυτοκίνητο που θα χες τα παιδιά σου μέσα και θα ήταν 30 ή 40 ετών όταν θα είχες την ευκαιρία να το αποσύρεις και να πάρεις ένα καινούργιο??

Ε και δεν νομίζω οι εταιρείες να μην ξέρουν τι κάνουν όταν στέλνουν για scrap ένα πλοίο...Αν ήταν έτσι να πηγαίναμε εμείς να κάνουμε κουμάντο στα οικνομικά τους!

Οπότε (και αναφέρομε σε όλους εδώ στο nautilia ) πέρα από την καραβολατρική μας πλευρά να κοιτάμε και τις άλλες παραμέτρους.
Εδώ κοντέψαμε να κάνουμε μνημόσυνο στο Γεώργιος Εξπρές με καντήλια κ θυμιατά και μόνο ¶γιο δεν τον κυρήξανε!!

----------


## CORFU

συναισθηματισμοs δεν υπαρχει σε αυτα το μονα ασχημο ειναι το πληρωμα που μενει χωριs δουλεια :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φίλε despo ναι μεν δεν υπάρχει συναισθηματισμός αλλά μιλάμε για πλοία ή σχεδόν 40 ή κ 40 + ετών!! Εσύ ή και ολοι μας θα κράταγες ένα αυτοκίνητο που θα χες τα παιδιά σου μέσα και θα ήταν 30 ή 40 ετών όταν θα είχες την ευκαιρία να το αποσύρεις και να πάρεις ένα καινούργιο??
> 
> Ε και δεν νομίζω οι εταιρείες να μην ξέρουν τι κάνουν όταν στέλνουν για scrap ένα πλοίο...Αν ήταν έτσι να πηγαίναμε εμείς να κάνουμε κουμάντο στα οικνομικά τους!
> 
> Οπότε (και αναφέρομε σε όλους εδώ στο nautilia ) πέρα από την καραβολατρική μας πλευρά να κοιτάμε και τις άλλες παραμέτρους.
> Εδώ κοντέψαμε να κάνουμε μνημόσυνο στο Γεώργιος Εξπρές με καντήλια κ θυμιατά και μόνο ¶γιο δεν τον κυρήξανε!!


άλλο αυτοκίνητο άλλο βαπόρι
σε πληροφορώ ότι ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ από λαμαρίνα άντεχει άλλα τόσα χρόνια χαλαρά
το αυτοκίνητο όπως είπες θα το αποσύρεις για να πάρεις ένα νέο αν αποσύρεις όμως ένα βαπόρι δεν παίρνεις άλλο νέο αλλά άντε το πολύ 5 χρόνια νεότερο
από συναίσθημα  το πλήρωμα που το ταξίδευε τόσα χρόνια μόνο ξέρει
όταν έχεις περάσει τα μισά και παραπάνω χρόνια σαν ναυτικός μέσα σε αυτόν τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ όσο και να μην θές είναι αλλιώς !
όταν είχε τα 9-10+ μποφόρ εκεί πάνω και έμεναν όλοι ξύπνιοι και να γίνεται χαμός μαζί με το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ και εκείνοι δεν φοβήθηκαν ποτέ
γιατί ηξεραν ότι είναι μέσα σε ΒΑΠΟΡΙ που αντέχει και ήξεραν ότι έχουν τον ΝΟ.1 καπετάνιο ΖΑΧΟ
τώρα όσο για το οικονομικό ζήτημα σίγουρα εκείνοι ξέρουν καλύτερα απο μας αλλά και το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ δεν τους έφερε και λιγα...
και μην συγκρίνεις τον ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟ αυτό όταν έφυγε έφυγε γιατί έπρεπε και δεν ήταν σε θέση ούτε να κουνηθεί σε αντίθεση ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ που δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα

----------


## akaluptos

Το πλοιο συνεχιζει να παραμενει νεκρο στο Λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας.. Δεν κινειται φυλλο..Διπλα του το ionian sky και πιο διπλα το seatrade συμπληρωνουν το παζλ... Κανενα νεοτερο και σημερα...:roll:

----------


## despo

Eνταξει ρε παιδιά δεν είναι και υπερήλικο το πλοίο, κατασκευής 1975 δεν είναι ?. Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης με το Γεωργιος Εξπρες.

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτο ακριβώς λέω και γώ 
ναι ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ είναι το 75
ας δούμε τον _ΒΑΠΟΡΑ_ στο Μπάρι το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε
P3280017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε Νικόλα και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.*

----------


## giorgos....

επιτρέψτε μου να διαφωνήσω.. το Γεώργιος Εξπρές παρά τα 45 χρόνια της ηλικίας του, απο πλευράς μηχανών ήταν σε θέση να κινηθεί και να ταξιδέψει.. απλά μετά τις γνωστές, ύποπτες και άκρως περίεργες "λεηλασίες" που έγιναν ήθελε πολλά λεφτά για να επανέλθει στην κατάσταση που ήταν πριν. Όσο για τα μνημόσυνα με τα θυμιατά και δεν ξέρω και γώ τι άλλο, μπορεί οι εφοπλιστές να μην έχουν συναισθηματισμούς (δεν με ενδιαφέρει άλλωστε γιατί δεν είμαι εφοπλιστής), εμείς όμως, ή όσοι απο εμάς είμαστε καραβολάτρες με την κυριολεκτική έννοια του όρου, μπορούμε να έχουμε ακόμα ρομαντισμό και συναισθήματα για τα πλοία. ¶λλο το κριτήριο του καραβολάτρη και άλλο του εφοπλιστή. Δεν είναι δουλειά του καραβολάτρη να ασχολείται με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα του εφοπλιστή όπως και οι εφοπλιστές δεν ασχολούνται με τα συναισθήματα των καραβολατρών απέναντι στα καράβια τους, και ένα καραβολάτρης επενδύει συναισθηματικά πάνω στα πλοία, όχι οικονομικά. Και αντί για μνημόσυνα μπορούμε να θυμόμαστε την ημέρα που γεννήθηκαν και να τους λέμε νοερά ένα χρόνια πολλά..

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά τι συγκρίνουμε τώρα ?ειλικρινά
το ένα είναι δεμένο 1.5-2 μήνες και το άλλο πόσα χρόνια
και όταν λέμε σε θέση να ταξιδέψει δεν μιλάμε μόνο για μηχανή μιλάμε για το σύνολο που λέγετε ΒΑΠΟΡΙ
όπως και να χει συμφωνώ και γω σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα μαζί σου με 1000 γι αυτό είμαστε καραβολάτρες και όχι κάτι άλλο !
ας το ξαναδούμε τουλάχιστον από φώτο στη Ηγουμενίτσα :Sad: 
P3280024.jpg
μπορεί να κουράζω αλλά θα το ξαναπώ
ΒΑΠΟΡΙ που τα έχει όλα ΤΕΡΜΑ
άνετα μπορεί να ταξιδέψει και στους καιρούς που περνάμε(οικονομικά)τώρα με την κατανάλωση που έχει σε μια γραμμή έστω το καλοκαίρι που έχει κίνηση
τι να πω μακάρι ότι και να γίνει να γίνει για καλό
αν με ρωτάτε πάντος η απόψη μου είναι ότι το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ έχει ψωμιά ακόμα αρκεί να υπάρχρει και θέληση φυσικά :roll:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> βρε παιδιά τι συγκρίνουμε τώρα ?ειλικρινά
> το ένα είναι δεμένο 1.5-2 μήνες και το άλλο πόσα χρόνια
> και όταν λέμε σε θέση να ταξιδέψει δεν μιλάμε μόνο για μηχανή μιλάμε για το σύνολο που λέγετε ΒΑΠΟΡΙ
> όπως και να χει συμφωνώ και γω σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα μαζί σου με 1000 γι αυτό είμαστε καραβολάτρες και όχι κάτι άλλο !
> ας το ξαναδούμε τουλάχιστον από φώτο στη Ηγουμενίτσα
> P3280024.jpg
> μπορεί να κουράζω αλλά θα το ξαναπώ
> ΒΑΠΟΡΙ που τα έχει όλα ΤΕΡΜΑ
> άνετα μπορεί να ταξιδέψει και στους καιρούς που περνάμε(οικονομικά)τώρα με την κατανάλωση που έχει σε μια γραμμή έστω το καλοκαίρι που έχει κίνηση
> ...



Φίλε Νικόλα αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι η κάθε εταιρεία που τα βάζει κάτω και βλέπει ότι σε βάθος χρόνου δεν τη συμφέρει να έχει ένα πλοίο  τέτοιας ηλικίας (μην παραπλανιόμαστε,36 χρόνια δεν είναι λίγα...) τότε δυστυχώς η λύση είναι μία...
Πόσο μάλλον τώρα που η ζήτηση από τα διαλυτήρια είναι μεγάλη!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η VENTOURIS FERRIES πουλήθηκε;;;;;*

http://www.express.gr/news/shipping/...209418207.php3

----------


## Νικόλας

*ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ*
ειλικρινά δεν κατάλαβα που το είδες

----------


## Νικόλας

κάποιος μου είχε ζητήσει να δεί το πλωριαίο μπαρ _ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ_
ορίστε 3 φώτο απο αυτό το φανταστικό μπάρ
P3290078.jpg
P3290076.jpg
P3290075.jpg
και κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα ξαναπολαύσω την μπύρα μου εκεί  :Sad: 
κοιτάχτε ΒΑΠΟΡΑ !
αυτό χαλαρά δούλευε και ελλάδα

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε Νικόλα και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Αποθανάτησε όσο περισσότερο μπορείς τον *Βάπορα* για να τον μάθουμε και μεις που δεν είχαμε την τύχη να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί του. :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα για τις φωτογραφίες και κουράγιο!

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ παιδιά !
φίλε παντελή ποιο παλιά είχα βάλει όλους τους χώρους του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ αν γυρίσεις πίσω θα δείς 
σε λίγες μέρες θα δείτε και άλλα πολλά έχω πράμα.. :Cool: 
_ΚΡΙΜΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ_ 
P3280019.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Θα ήθελα να γράψω δυο λόγια για το πλοίο-φαινόμενο της Αδριατικής μιας και δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να αποχαιρετίσω το αδελφό του VENUS-SIREN.*
*Στα 38 του χρόνια , φαίνεται πως ετοιμάζεται για ταξίδι χωρίς επιστροφή.*
*Μαζί με το αδελφό του , αποτέλεσαν το πιο επιτυχημένο δίδυμο στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Bari , φέρνοντας κυριολεκτική επανάσταση...*
*Τα πλοία αυτά είχαν αδιάψευστα στοιχεία που μαρτυρούσαν τους 23+ κόμβους ταχύτητας στα νειάτα τους.*
*Το POLARIS (που δεν μετονομάστηκε ποτέ) είναι σχεδόν 30 μέτρα μακρύτερο από το VENUS. Είναι από τα ελάχιστα πλοία που διαθέτουν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ open deck και κατά γενική ομολογία ήταν η χαρά των campers on board.*
*Είναι από τα ελάχιστα πλοία που σε τέτοια ηλικία , το bow visor δουλεύει ασταμάτητα και με λιγοστά προβλήματα.*
*Έχω την αίσθηση ότι πάνω στη φιλοσοφία αυτών των πλοίων , σχεδιάστηκαν πολλά από τα σημερινά - σύγχρονα σκαριά Ro/Pax.*
*Εκτιμώ ότι μέχρι την εμφάνιση των νέων SUPERFAST Ι & ΙΙ καθώς και των CRUISE της Minoan , διέθετε το μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ της πιάτσας.*
*Μελανό σημείο στην καριέρα τους - ίσως - ότι δεν έτυχαν της φροντίδας που θα τους προσέφερε απλόχερα μια άλλη εταιρεία.*

*ΝΙΚΟΛΑ :* 
*Όλα τα ωραία κάποτε τελειώνουν. Αυτά τα σκαριά πέρασαν από τα νερά μας και μας γέμισαν όλους με περηφάνια...είτε είμασταν στον ντόκο θαυμάζοντάς τα ...είτε είμασταν στο τραπεζάκι δεξιά στη γέφυρα ανάμεσα από τα δύο Decca...εκεί που έπινε τον καφέ του ο Cpt Ζάχος Σκαφτούρος !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα. Ας το δούμε με τα παλαιά χρώματα του να μπαίνει στην Κέρκυρα στις 24/12/2007.
Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, CORFU, proussos, Appia_1978, giorgos_249, BULKERMAN, giorgos.... και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*


POLARIS 01 24-12-2007.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

panteli ευχαριστούμε !!
φίλε proussos ακριβός όπως τα λές
όλα αυτα που λένε για τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* και οι λόγοι που τον οδηγούν στο ταξίδι χωρίς επιστροφή είναι απλά δικαιολογίες για μένα. συγνώμη αλλά αυτή είναι η άποψη μου
σε λίγο θα ακολουθήσει και φρέσκο πράγμα μόλις μιας μέρας  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

για αρχή πάμε να δούμε τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* με το μικρο αδερφό έναν καιρό στη Ηγουμενίτσα  :Sad: 
P1010016.jpg
Tα ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ που έφεραν την επανάσταση στην γραμμή ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ πολύ μπροστά από την εποχή τους με συστήματα που σημερινά βαπόρια ούτε στον ύπνο τους δεν τα έχουν
όλα αυτόματα μεσα και στα 2.με λίγα λόγια ήταν *ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ*
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Νικόλα ευχαριστούμε και αναμένουμε τη συνέχεια. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

στο ΜΠΑΡΙ χειμώνας περιμένοντας να πάει 6 να αρχίσει η φόρτωση
P1030081.jpg
μιλάμε είχε κάτι μποφόρια εκείνη την μέρα *ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* !!!

----------


## Νικόλας

*Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!!(για πόσο ακόμα? :Sad: )
P1080266.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη Νικόλα. Κουράγιο :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ Panteli !
πάμε να δούμε και φρέσκο πράγμα  ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* παραμένει *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*(θα το διαπιστώσετε και σεις)στο παλιο λιμάνι περιμένοντας το *ΤΕΛΟΣ* του !
PB110005.jpg
ΒΑΠΟΡΙ που και τώρα στα τελευταία του παραμένει αρχοντας καθαρό και βαμένο
επιβλητικό στο λιμάνι δίπλα στο ''μικρό'' ΣΚΑΙ(πήγαν άτομα της ΝΕΛ να το δούν)
*ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΓΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ*
δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ όταν το είχα πρωτοδεί στην ΠΑΤΡΑ 
Ο τότε μικρός Νικός στην καφετέρια που ήταν στο λιμάνι(αν θυμάμαι καλά)βλέπει τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι με καπετάνιο τον ένα και μοναδικό ΖΑΧΟ να κάνει με τις μανούβρες του ένα, όλες τις ψαρόβαρκες στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας !
εκεί που έπαθα πλάκα ήταν όταν έβλεπα το visor ν ανοίγει !
φωτογραφίες μπορεί να μην έχω αλλά τα έχω όλα στο μυαλό μου
και από κει ξέρω ότι δεν θα βγούν ποτέ ΟΛΑ τα ταξίδια που έκανα με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ με μποφόρια και χωρίς

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα για την υπέροχη φωτο του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.* 
Καταλαβαίνω πως αισθάνεσαι, γιατί το βλέπεις και το ξέρεις το πλοίο απο παιδί. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάτι θα γίνει με τη ΝΕΛ :Wink: .
Η φωτο τραβηγμένη στις 21/03/2010 χαρισμένη σε σένα, CORFU, Appia_1978, Ariti, Trakman, TOM και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.* 


POLARIS 07 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

και μια απο μενα
28 oktomvriou 024.JPG
υπομονη Νικολα καθε εμποδιο και σε καλο :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και οι 2 φώτο όλα τα λεφτά και νομίζω (βασικά όχι νομίζω σίγουρα) στην πρώτη κάπου είμαι και γω  :Very Happy: 
τώρα πλάκα πλάκα αντί για το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που έχει η ΝΕΛ η το άλλο(ξέχασα πως το λένε)ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* είναι καλύτερος !
ας δούμε και ένα Βιντεάκι απο την σκάντζα που έκανε από το νέο στο παλιό λιμάνι !
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIB9vY0IkZQ

Αχ αυτός ο ήχος είναι όλα τα λεφτα !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλα τα λεφτά Νικόλα και ο ήχος και το Αριάδνη να γυρίζει και ο Νηρέας στο φούλ με τον Cpt. Γιώργο και Αγία Θεοδώρα και ¶νω Χώρα. Όλα τα είχε το Video. Σ' ευχαριστούμε που μας ταξίδεψες. :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

μια φορά και έναν καιρό στο ΜΠΑΡΙ
P1030080.jpg

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε Νικόλα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια με το ''στόμα'' ανοιχτό !
πολυ λεμαργία βρε παιδί μου αυτό το *ΒΑΠΟΡΙ*  :Wink: 
P1030084.jpg
επίσης βλέπουμε και τα ΄΄νεύρα΄΄ της πλώρης

----------


## Κωστάκης

¶φιξη του Πόλαρις στην Ηγουμενίτσα το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε.... Κρίμα που πάει για scrap....
polaris.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα & Κωστάκη :Wink: . Υπέροχες.

----------


## akaluptos

Exei valei mprosta apo xtes.. Anamenetai to plirwma amessa gia tin paralavi tou.. Evlepa ta fougara tou na vgazoun kapnous kai  :Sad:  pou tha mas fugei.. Makran entupwsiako ploio.. Dipla tou ta ionian sky kai seatrade deixnoun ena tpt... Makari na emene, alla tha to xaroun oi indoi.. Akousa oti tha kanei taxidia ekei kai oxi dialysi tlk.. Mperdema... I sumfwnia exei kleisei edw kai ena mina..

----------


## Νικόλας

στην Ηγουμενίτσα πριν κάτι μέρες
δείτε πόσο πεντακάθαρο είναι το ντέκ ένα ξέβγαλμα θέλει μόνο
γενικά όλα το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ είναι στιν τρίχα
PB110004.jpg
τι να πω ειλικρινά δεν έχω λόγια

----------


## Giovanaut

Εχεις κι εσυ τα δικια σου Νικολα, και πραγματικα σε καταλαβαινω...
Παντως ο βαπορας θα νιωθει ικανοποιημενος, με την αφοσιωση σου...!!!!

Υ.Γ.: Οι αναμνησεις ποτε δεν πεθαινουν....!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πάμε για μπαλίτσα ?:mrgreen::mrgreen:
P1030085.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο που δείχνει τους μεγάλους χώρους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.* Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Νικόλας

OPEN DECK το χειμώνα περιμένοντας να έρθει η ώρα για την φόρτωση !
P1030114.jpg
και αφού είμαστε έτοιμη λέμε να πάμε για την ώρα μας  :Very Happy: 
P4230666.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πριν μια βδομάδα στην Ηγουμενίτσα
*ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* :Sad: 
PB110013.jpg
PB110010.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το Πόλαρις στην Ηγουμενίτσα τέλη Αυγούστου του περασμένου έτους. Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου.
polaris 1.jpg
polaris 2.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωω μας στέλνεις τώρα φίλε
ειδικά η πρώτη είναι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑΑΑΑ !
*Α ΡΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ*  :Sad: 
ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο Νικόλα & Κωστάκη. Ευχαριστούμε :Surprised: .

----------


## TOM

O ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ εν πλω .......ελπιζω να ξανα δουμε την πλωρακλα  του να σκιζει τα νερα του ιονιου και της αδριατικης οπου πλεον εχει γινει θρυλος.Αφιερωμενες φυσικα στον Νικολα και CORFU,pantelis2009 καθως και σ'ολους τους φιλους του.

πολ.jpg πολπλ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Polaris όταν έβγαινε για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 18/01/2010. :Wink:  :Cool: 
Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλα, CORFU, Giovanaut, ΤΟΜ, Κωστάκη και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*



POLARIS 04.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ τι έγινε εδώ :shock::shock:
σας ευχαριστούμε και του 2 !!
πάμε να δούμε το open deck του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ σε ένα express (με λιγά γκάζια παραπάνω απ ότι συνήθως)
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*
P4100500.jpg

Y.Γ φίλε Παντελή νομίζω σε είδα εκείνη την μέρα  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Που να σε ήξερα τότε να ερχόμουν μέσα στο πλοίο. Κάθησα αρκετή ώρα στη πλωτή και το χάζευα. Θα ακολουθήσουν κι' άλλες :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι σωστό και αυτό !κάποιος άλλο φίλος που ήρθε όμως .. :Wink: 
ορίστε εγώ την έχω από πάνω
P1180461.jpg

----------


## akaluptos

Νεοτερα απο το Polaris μας.. Ηρθαν οι Ινδιοι στην Ηγουμενιτσα για την τελικη συνφωνια... Αλλαζει και ονομα το πλοιο.. Δεν υπαρχει ναυλωση , αλλα πωληση.. Ο σκοπος αγνωστος, δεν ξερουμε αν θα κανει ταξιδια η δυστυχως θα γινει και αυτο ξυραφαkια... Πολλα λεγονται.. Ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι θα φυγει για παντα... Αναμενεται και το υπολοιπο πληρωμα συντομα... Οι μηχανες αναμενες εδω και μερες... Ετοιμο να αναχωρησει... Θα μεινει για παντα στις καρδιες μας ο θρυλικος βαπορας... Μια αλλη βομβα εχει να κανει με την φυγη του Ionian King απο την γραμμη του Μπαρι και την μεταφορα του στν Τουρκια απο βδομαδα.. Πουληθηκε και αυτο.. Αν ισχυει και αυτο, ενταξει τι να πουμε... Επεσα απο τα συννεφα... Ισως να ειναι το Ionian Sky και οχι το King... Mεγαλη βομβα που εσκασε σημερα... Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι απο βδομαδα μενει μονο το seatrade στην γραμμα του Μπαρι...

----------


## Νικόλας

ε θα σκάσω αν δεν το πώ 
θα μείνει το SEATRADE ωραία.μόνο μια ερώτηση βρε παιδιά
ΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ?μήπως μίλια?καμπίνες?γκαράζ?τι ? :Confused:

----------


## akaluptos

Απολυτως τπτ... Εκτος και αν ειναι πιο οικονομικο... Σε πληρωμα και καυσιμα... :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά σε καύσιμα δεν παίζει !
άντε να έχουν πάνω κάτω την ίδια κατανάλωση.
πάντος είναι κρίμα *ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΡΩΣΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΕΤΣΙ* και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στο ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ
και μάλιστα όταν έχουν ακόμη ζωή 
τελευταίο μήνυμα κλαψουρίσματος από μένα δεν έχει άλλο.όταν φύγει θα βάλω και κάποια βιντεάκια για να δούνε όλοι *ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* και μετά την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια
δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχολήσε να λές την γνώμη σου(και να τα άκους καμιά φορά:roll :Smile: 
όταν -όχι δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση-σκαριά με ζωή και χωρίς πρόβλημα φεύγουν έτσι ξαφνικά
*ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟ
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε Νικόλα απο το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ,* κρίμα που δεν σε γνώριζα τότε και κρίμα που ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* φεύγει :Sad: .

----------


## vinman

Για τον Νικόλα... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124194

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φιλε Νικολα αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες, δηλαδη το seatrade είναι αρκετά κατώτερο του Πολάρις, τότε πάει να πει ότι οι Ινδοί το αγόρασαν για να κάνει ταξίδια και απλά........πηρανε το καλυτερο απο τα δυο. Αλλιως δεν εχει λογικη να δωσει η εταιρεια για σκραπ το Πολάρις.............Και συνήθως το όνομα του σκραπ είναι ένα κόψιμο του παλιού, πχ KRITOS (EROTOKRITOS T.). Βεβαια μην το δένουμε και κόμπο γιατί το Αλκαίος έφυγε σαν SOCHI EXPRESS.........Οποτε μαλλον θα δουμε το LARISSA να ταξιδευει στην Ινδια...........*

* Λαρίσα ή Λάρισα θα το πούνε;; Εδω ταιριαζει γαντι το παρακατω μηνυμα σχετικα με το "LAMIA" της MCCL...* 



> Το θεμα ειναι επισης που παει ο τονος. Δλδ ειναι Λαμ*ί*α και ονομαστηκε προς χαρη της πολης:mrgreen: ή ειναι Λ*ά*μια και το ονομασε ετσι ο πλοιοκτητης προς χαρη της αγαπητης του πεθερας..??:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Ellinis

> *Και συνήθως το όνομα του σκραπ είναι ένα κόψιμο του παλιού, πχ KRITOS (EROTOKRITOS T.). Βεβαια μην το δένουμε και κόμπο γιατί το Αλκαίος έφυγε σαν SOCHI EXPRESS.........Οποτε μαλλον θα δουμε το LARISSA να ταξιδευει στην Ινδια...........*


Μακάρι να παίφτω έξω και το καράβι να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει, αλλά η μετονομασία του είναι η κλασσική μιας εταιρίας που στέλνει καράβια για σκραπ. Η εταιρία αυτή συνηθίζει να προσαρμόζει το όνομα του πλοίου σε κάποιο γυναικείο όνομα. ΄Έτσι κράτησε το ΛΑΡΙΣ κόβοντας το ΠΟ και πρόσθεσε ένα ΣΑ στο τέλος. Οπότε προέκυψε το γυναικείο Λαρίσα...

Έτσι είχε αλλάξει το VE-GA σε Ι-VE, το ΜΙR σε MIR-TO, και άλλα πολλά.

----------


## Νικόλας

vinman ευχαριστώ 
ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΦΩΤΟ
εγώ θα συνεχίζω να τον αποχαιρετώ όπως αρμόζει σε έναν *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* 
P8230299.jpg
μόλις βγήκαμε από το Μπάρι και πάμε να ανοίξουμε γκάζια
*ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΑΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Κουπαστή και απόνερα, γίνανε ένα. Απλά υπέροχη φίλε Νικόλα :Wink:  :Cool: .

----------


## akaluptos

Αυριο βραδυ αναμενεται πληρωμα 15 ινδων και ξεκιναει το ταξιδι του για τα διαλυτηρια εως το τελος της βδομαδας.. Ας μεταβουμε σε σημερινες φοτο του πλοιου στο marinnetraffic. Τι εγεινε τλκ το siren ? Εχουμε καμια foto κατα την διαλυση του? Δεν μπορω να βρω τπτ....  :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

και εις ανώτερα....ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ 
P4100493.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΠΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΣΤΑΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά υπέροχη.... λαμπυρίζουσα πύλη. Υπέροχη φωτο απο το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* φίλε Νικόλα. Αγάντα. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Αυριο βραδυ αναμενεται πληρωμα 15 ινδων και ξεκιναει το ταξιδι του για τα διαλυτηρια εως το τελος της βδομαδας.. Ας μεταβουμε σε σημερινες φοτο του πλοιου στο marinnetraffic. Τι εγεινε τλκ το siren ? Εχουμε καμια foto κατα την διαλυση του? Δεν μπορω να βρω τπτ....


Eυχαριστούμε τον φίλο akaluptos για την πληροφόρηση του από την όμορφη Ηγουμενίτσα... :Very Happy: Την φωτογραφική μηχανή να έχεις έτοιμη... :Wink:

----------


## akaluptos

Οχι δεν την εχουν βγαλει.. Θα την ανοιξει Παρασκευ βραδυ η Σαββατο πρωι οποτε και θα αναχωρησει για παντα... Παει για κοψιμο... Ειναι οριστικο.. Οι ναυτικοι του το θεωρουν πολυ ανωτερο του Seatrade,το 1973 και τα δυο ναυπηγηθηκαν... Το καλυτερο δεν τα καταφερε... Αποχωρει... 4+ μηνες δεμενο,ο ηχος των μηχανων ακουγεται μιας και ανασαινει ακομη... Οχι για πολυ ακομη...  :Sad:

----------


## ithakos

Φίλε akalyptos ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορταζ...αν μπορεις βγάλε καμια φωτό από τον τελευταίο απόπλου....

----------


## Νικόλας

> Οι ναυτικοι του το θεωρουν πολυ ανωτερο του Seatrade,


αυτό ακριβώς που λέω τόσο καιρό.*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ* καλύτερο όσο δεν πάει!
και δεν το λένε μόνο οι ναυτικοί αλλά και οι οδηγοί στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή
εντάξει ότι και να λέμε την έχουν πάρει την απόφαση λανθασμένα η σωστά το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ θα φύγει.έχω μια απορία ας πούμε.αφού η εταιρία δεν είχε σκοπό να το ξαναβάλει γιατί τώρα που έδεσε στην Ηγουμενίτσα αλλάξαν πόσες λαμαρίνες? στο open deck ειδικά έγινε πολύ δουλειά από λαμαρίνα,όπως και στα τάγκια,όλα καινούργια είναι
μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά ΛΟΓΙΚΗ εξήγηση  :Confused:

----------


## Eng

Να πω μια προσωπικη αποψη / εμπειρια. Μου εχουν τυχει περιτπωσεις να λεγεται σε καποιους κυκλος πως ενα πλοιο παει για σκραπ και πριν φτασει στο διαλυτηριο να ναυλωνεται ή αγοραζεται απο καποιον αλλον. 
Αυτα τα θεματα "παιζουν" παραπολυ στην Ναυτιλια. Οποτε αν δεν το δειτε να ειναι στην
παραλια του εκαστοτε διαλυτηριου, μην θεωρησετε τιποτα για δεδομενο.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι συμφωνώ αλλά εμένα η απορία μου είναι γιατί να φύγει από την γραμμή που είναι την στιγμή που είναι ανώτερο από το seatrade(μην ρωτάτε γιατί.απλά είναι:mrgreen :Smile: 
λογικό είναι κάποια στιγμή ΟΛΑ τα βαπόρια να τελειώσουν αλλά όταν είναι η ώρα τους σωστά ?
πάντως να κάνω ένα γενικό σχόλιο νομίζω ότι κάποιοι βρίσκουν αφορμές για να στείλουν βαπόρια απέναντι.δεν λέω για το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ γενικά μιλάω.πολλά σκαριά μας έχουν αφήσει τελευταία που είχαν ακόμα ζωή.το θέμα όμως είναι να σκεφτούμε και τους ανθρώπους που δουλεψαν σε αυτά.η ναυτιλία αρχίζει και συρρικνώνεται.νομίζω ότι τα χειρότερα έρχονται

----------


## Eng

> η ναυτιλία αρχίζει και συρρικνώνεται.νομίζω ότι τα χειρότερα έρχονται


Νομιζω πως το εντοπιζεις σωστα το θεμα και ηδη απαντας στην ερωτηση σου.. Κριμα που γραφω αυτα τα λογια αλλα με βαση καποιες συγκυριες που μου ετυχαν, εκει καταληγω και γω. Αστα να πανε ρε Νικολα... Ειδομεν.. Παντως πολλα παιχνιδια παιζονται κεκλεισμενων θυρων..

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτό ακριβώς !
αυτά τα παιχνίδια είναι που θα μας φάνε 
φεύγουν ας πούμε 5-6 και δεν έρχετε κανένα οπότε δεν είναι μόνο η εναρμόνιση στην μέση γιατί αν ήταν θα ερχόταν καπάκι άλλο βαπόρι να κλείσει την τρύπα :roll:
*ξαναλέω γενικά μιλάω*

----------


## akaluptos

*>* Ναυπηγειτε το 1973 και ολοκληρωνεται το 1976 στην Δανια ως DANA FUTURA (DFDS Seaways) . Κανει το δρομολογιο Esbjerg - Harwich/Felixstowe.
*>* Το 1976 ονομαζεται DAMMAN EXPREES και εκτελει το δρομολογιο Rostock - Tartus και USA/Canada - Mellan οstern (Atlanta Shipping Corp.).
*>* Το 1977 ονομαζεται DROSSELFESELS και δρομολογειται Usa-Mellan ostern (DDG HANSA). 
*>* 31-12-1977 επιστρεφει στο πρωτο του ονομα DANA FUTURA και εκτελει εκ νεου το δρομολογιο Esbjerg - Harwich/Felixstowe.
*>* To 1978 δρομολογειται Rostock - Angola - Mocambique - Etiopien - Rostock.  
*>* Το 1980 περναει στα χερια της NORTH SEA FERRIES και εκτελει το δρομολογιο Ipswich - Europoort.
*>*Το 1981 το ναυλωνει ο grimaldi και εκτελει το δρομολογιο Genua - Nigeria και το ιδιο ετος εκτελει και το δρομολογιο Esbjerg - Harwich - North Shields - Hamburg - Harwich.
*>* Το 1986 πραγματοποιειται στο  Frederikshavn της Δανιας επιμυκινση 32 μετρων και αυξανεται το μηκος απο τα 144,56 στα 176,55 με το πλατος σταθερο στα 22,90 και βυθισμα 7,09.
*>* Το 1988 το αγοραζει η NORDO LINK το ονομαζει SKAKE LINK και δρομολογειται Helsingborg - Travemunde. 
*>* Τον δεκεμβριο του 1991 το αγοραζει η VENTOURIS FERRIES και υψωνει σημαια Κυπρου. Ονομαζεται POLARIS και δρομολογειται Μπαρι-Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα-Πατρα το 1992.
*>* Το 1998 επιστρεφει στην NORDO LINK με το ονομα Polaris και εκτελει το δρομολογιο Malmo - Travemunde.
*>* Το 2000 εκτελει για λογαριασμο της COTUNAV το δρομολογιο Tunis - Marseille - Genua.
*>* Απο το 2001 βρισκεται στο δρομολογιο Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα-Μπαρι.
*>* 25-02-2011 ξεκιναει το ταξιδι του για τα διαλυτηρια της Alang δτην Ινδια..  :Sad:

----------


## ithakos

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ιστορικές λεπτομέριες..........

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε akaluptos για τις πληροφοριες που μας εδωσες !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

άνοιξε και το αις του !
νομίζω είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να την κοπανήσει  :Sad:  :Mad: 
ας το δούμε πριν μια βδομάδα στην Ηγουμενίτσα

PB110011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα καλυτερα βαπορια που εχουν περασει ποτε απο την Ελλαδα.Πολυ μπροστα απο την εποχη του με τεραστια χωρητικοτητα.Τα χρονια περασαν και ο κουρασμενος πια γιγαντας, που ταξιδευε με πολυ αγωνα απο τους μηχανικους,θα μας αποχαιρετησει και παντα θα τον θυμωμαστε.

----------


## akaluptos

Οπως ειπε και ο Νικολας ανοιξε το ΑΙS του.. Δεν πηρε νερα και καποια γραφειοκρατικα θεματακια το κρατησαν για λιγο ακομη κοντα μας.. Τα φωτα αναμμενα απο χθες,κινηση γενικα πανω στο πλοιο.. Απο μερα σε μερα η αναχωρηση του.. Εως Τριτη το πολυ απ οτι ακουσα σημερα..

----------


## Νικόλας

> Απο τα καλυτερα βαπορια που εχουν περασει ποτε απο την Ελλαδα.Πολυ μπροστα απο την εποχη του με τεραστια χωρητικοτητα.Τα χρονια περασαν και ο κουρασμενος πια γιγαντας, που ταξιδευε με πολυ αγωνα απο τους μηχανικους,θα μας αποχαιρετησει και παντα θα τον θυμωμαστε.


 πολύ σωστός.απλά να προσθέσω όχι μόνο από τους μηχανικούς  :Wink: 
Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ όμως νομίζω δεν φεύγει επειδή έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα από μηχανή η κάτι άλλο αλλά επειδή με τους κανονισμούς έπρεπε να μειώσει πρωτόκολλο πράγμα που δεν συμφέρει και πολύ μάλλον
αλλά ρε παιδιά εδώ ταξιδεύει το RUZGAR το *POLARIS* δεν μπορεί ?:roll:

----------


## Νικόλας

8 η ώρα στο Μπάρι και αφού φόρτωσε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ,ετοιμάζετε για ακόμη ένα ταξίδι
P8290444.jpg
ο ήλιος κάπου εδώ λέει να μας αφήσει
P8290450.jpg
 η μηχανές έτοιμες ξεκινάμε σιγά σιγά
P8290448.jpg
αφού κάνουμε ολόκληρη μανούβρα για να βγούμε απο την θέση μας και να βάλουμε πλώρη προς τον φάρο παίρνουμε μια δεξιά στροφή για την έξοδο από το λιμάνι 
P8290452.jpg
και βγήκαμε !το ταξίδι μας μόλις άρχισε,  με αρκετό αέρα που στην συνέχεια έγινε ακόμα πιο δυνατός!
P8290455.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχήν σ΄ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα για τις φωτο του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*
Κατα δεύτερον απ' ότι μου είπε ο Cpt. φίλος ariti στο πλοίο ξαναδέσανε τις λέντιες, όποτε σήμερα-αύριο δεν φεύγει. :Wink:   Μου έστειλε και σημερινές του φωτο (sorry για την αναλυση είναι απο κινητό) :Smile: .       Χαρισμένες σε Νικόλα, ariti, CORFU, BEN BRUCE, ΤΟΜ, akaluptos, IONIAN STAR, Appia_1978, Trakman, vinman, Eng, ithakos, GameManiacGR αι όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*



POLARIS 25.jpgPOLARIS 28.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτός είσαι !!!ευχαριστούμε και σένα και τον φίλο σου που έκανε τον κόπο !
χμ τη βλέπω στην δεύτερη φώτο.ανοίξανε το φλάπ δεξιά ?κάτω και η ασφάλεια του καταπέλτη.μάλιστααα  :Very Happy: 
άντε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* τράβα στο νέο λιμάνι να κάνεις κανένα δρομολόγιο τώρα που είναι ευκαιρία και άστα αυτά !:mrgreen:

----------


## ithakos

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δύο για τις φωτογραφικές αναμνήσεις.........

Καλό ταξίδι στο βάπορα............

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τον ίδιο φίλο, για όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*



POLARIS 29.jpgPOLARIS 31.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτάααα είναι
ευχαριστούμε και πάλι !!
είναι και το κύθνος εκεί ε ?περιμένει να γεμίσει τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ μια και καλή.... :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Είδες για να έχεις καλούς φίλους. Τους λές θέλω..... το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* και στον στέλνουν :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νικόλας

γι αυτό είναι οι φίλοι !
λες αν τους πεις θέλω να δω τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ να ταξιδεύει να κάνουν κάτι ??:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόνο αν είναι εκεί την ώρα που φεύγει :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Polaris..._
_ Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
Polaris_ 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _ Polaris..._
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> Polaris_ 2.jpg


Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι από το ξεκίνημα του στην Ελλάδα. Αυτή η μικρή γραμματοσειρά για το "Ventouris Ferries" δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο...

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν είναι από το ξεκίνημα
στην αρχή είχε τεράστια και με το αφθεντικό Β στις τζιμινιέρες του
έτσι ήταν http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/polaris_1975_bild_2.htm
η φώτο με τα μικρά γράμματα είναι όταν είχε γυρίσει από την σουηδία που ήταν ναυλωμένο

----------


## Νικόλας

αφού πλέον δεν του μένουν και πολλές ώρες στην Ηγουμενίτσα(ίσως με λίγη τύχη να το φωτογραφίσουμε για τεέυταία φόρα :Cool: )
ας το δούμε στο Μπάρι !μόλις είχαμε δέσει.καλά το βάλαμε  :Very Happy: 
P3290053.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το παρκάρισμα σας ήταν τέλειο, περάστε αύριο να πάρετε το δίπλωμα :Wink: :roll: :Very Happy: .

----------


## akaluptos

Σβηστηκε το ονομα του Πολαρις σημερα.. Εμεινε το Λαρις διχως να αναφερεται η σημαια... Οι πληροφοριες λενε οτι θα ονομαστει LARISA... Να δουμε... Δν εχω εικονα αναχωρησης για αυριο... Πηρε νερο και χαρτια απο το τελωνειο Ηγουμενιτσας... Κοντοζυγωνει η ωρα που θα το χαιρετησουμε για παντα.... IMG_4945.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

LARIS ? :Mad: :cry:
που σε καταντήσανε ρε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* 
εγώ νομίζω αύριο το πολύ μεθαύριο θα την κοπανήσει για πάντα
*ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟΥ !!!!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία απο τις 27/02 όταν ακόμη δεν είχε αλλάξει το όνομα του. :Cool: 
Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, akaluptos, Ellinis, T.S.S. APOLLON, ariti, CORFU, Appia_1978 αι όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*



POLARIS 26.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

27022011237.jpg
27022011238.jpg

Σήμερα, με το νέο του πλέον όνομα :Sad: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους όσους αγάπησαν το βαπόρι και κυρίως στον Νικόλα που το καθιέρωσε ως "ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ" στα threads του nautilia.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε sea_serenade. Κρίμα που θα φύγει ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ .*

----------


## noulos

Από την φωτο του φίλου sea_serenaid βλέπουμε ότι η νέα του σημαία (και μάλλον τελευταία) είναι Saint Kitts and Nevis.

----------


## akaluptos

Την Πεμπτη τελικα θα αναχωρησει το Λαρισα απο την Ηγουμενιτσα.. Δεν εχει παρει ολα τα απαραιτητα εγγραφα για να την κανει.. Οι ινδιοι την εχουν αραξει στον καταπελτη του πλοιου... Πολυ προχειρα γραμμενο το νεο του ονομα.. Παει καρφι για κοψιμο... Εχει αργησει ειδη... Αρκετοι ναυτικοι περπατανε συχνα κοντα στο βαπορι που ηταν το το πλοιο συμβολο για την Ηγουμενιτσα... 11 χρονια στο λιμανι της εξαλλου.. Πιο πολυς καιρος απο καθε αλλο μεγαλο πλοιο...

----------


## Νικόλας

τα μηνύματα για ποιον λόγο εξαφανίστηκαν ?
δεν μπορούν 2 μέλη να έχουν ένα διάλογο ?? :Confused: 
εμένα προσωπικά με εξοργίζει αφάνταστα να βλέπω τέτοια πράγματα πάνω σε ένα σκαρί που για 11 χρόνια ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ
μάλλον η κρίση(και καλά κρίση)θα μας καταστρέψει όχι μόνο εμάς σαν καταβολάτρες(χάνοντας αγαπημένα βαπόρια)αλλά και σαν επάγγελμα ο ναυτικός.η ελληνική ναυτιλία έχει μπεί σε φαύλο κύκλο βαπόρια φε'υγουν αλλά κανένα δεν έρχετε.τα πληρώμματα που θα πάνε οεο ?
αυτά τα βλέπει κανείς ?κάνει κάτι κανένας η μόνο να στέλνουμε ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ για κόψιμο μας ενδιαφέρει
συγνώμη που κάποια θα εξοργιστούν από το μήνυμα αλλά αυτή είναι Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ κύριοι

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μένα φίλε Νικόλα μου φαίνετε περίεργο αυτό, αλλά εκτός αυτού το δικό σου Μ.Ν.Μ μου ήλθε στο θέμα αυτό που παρακολουθώ, του φίλου akaluptos που είναι πρίν απο σένα δεν μου ήλθε :Sad: :roll:.

----------


## giorgos....

Μάλλον έπεσε λογοκρισία φίλε Νικόλα και Παντελή. Εκτός και αν σβήστηκαν για να μην χαλάει η ηρεμία του φόρουμ.. :Confused:  :Confused:   Ευτυχώς που μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση με e-mail και είδα το μήνυμα και κατάλαβα τί παίζει. Μήν ανησυχείς Νικόλα, μία περίπου ίδια διαφωνία υπήρξε και σε άλλο θέμα σήμερα, γι' αυτό μάλλον έγινε αυτό.
¶λλα κι άλλα γίνονται και μας ενόχλησε αυτό.... τι να πείς..

Πάντως, παρακολουθώ όλες αυτές τις μέρες το θέμα του POLARIS που θα μείνει για πάντα POLARIS και όλο θέλω να γράψω μα δεν βρίσκω λέξεις. Σίγουρα είναι στενάχωρο να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο να φεύγει για συναντήσει το θάνατο, όσο και αν διαφωνούν κάποιοι. Δικαίωμα τους. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πώ είναι πως καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πώς νιώθεις αυτή τη στιγμή. Έτσι ένιωσα και εγώ με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Θα το θυμάσαι ελεύθερο να ταξιδεύει και θα το κρατάς ζωντανό στην καρδιά σου. Δυστυχώς μαζί με τα αληθινά πλοία της παλιάς φουρνιάς που σιγά σιγά χάνονται, χάνεται και η πραγματική αγάπη για τα καράβια.
Φίλε Νικόλα, μην χάσεις ποτέ αυτή την πραγματική αγάπη που έχεις για τα πλοία. Είναι συναίσθημα μοναδικό και σπάνιο.

----------


## Trakman

Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποια λογοκρισία μιλάτε. Ο τσακωμός για το ποιο βαπόρι έχει τον τίτλο του "Βάπορα" αφορά το θέμα του πλοίου; Ο Α έχει το τάδε πλοίο αγαπημένο, επομένως αυτό θεωρεί ως Βάπορα, ο Β θεωρεί το δείνα ως Βάπορα κλπ κλπ. Αν ρωτήσουμε 1000 άτομα θα ακούσουμε τουλάχιστον 500 απόψεις. Έχει θέση αυτή η συζήτηση στο θέμα του Πολάρις;
Πάμε παρακάτω παρακαλώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο.Κ φίλε Trakman πάμε παρα κάτω όπως λες. 
Αυτή χαρισμένη σε σένα το Νικόλα και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*


POLARIS 33.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη για τη λέξη "λογοκρισία" που χρησιμοποίησα πιο πριν. Είχα λάθος αντίληψη της κατάστασης και της πρόθεσης του moderator και ευχαριστώ τον καλό φίλο που μου εξήγησε. Και πάλι sorry για την αντίδραση μου γιατί χωρίς να έχω πρόθεση αδίκησα τον moderator.

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε giorgo ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω τον _ΒΑΠΟΡΑ_
το 91 ήρθε στην ελλάδα(τότε ήρθα και γω στον κόσμο :Very Happy: )εκτός αυτού ήταν το δεύτερο πλοίο στην ζωή που μπήκα(το ΑΘΕΝΣ ήταν το πρώτο).έχω κάνει 100άδες ταξίδια μαζί του με μποφόρια και χωρίς.πάντα ο ίδιος _ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ_ ήταν.θυμάμαι μια φορά από πάτρα βρήκαμε χοντρό καιρό μέχρι το Μπάρι.η θάλασσα να είναι καφέ από το ανακάτεμα.ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ μέχρι να φτάσουμε να τα δίνει όλα.αν και 5-7 χρονών που είμουν ποτέ δεν φοβήθηκα.αντίθετα έτρεξα στην γέφυρα παρέα με τον καπετάν ΖΑΧΟ και την έβγαλα εκεί μαζί του μέχρι να φτάσουμε.αυτές οι αναμνήσεις δεν φεύγουν από το μυαλό μου με τίποτα
αρκετά κούρασα ας δούμε το πλωραίο σαλόνι του 
P4200648.jpg
η μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση ήταν μετά την αναχώρηση τις μπύρες που πίναμε στο μπάρ αυτό :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## akaluptos

Φιλοι μου,δεν μπορω να κανω upload foto του Polaris... Δεν ξερω γιατι.. Μπορει καπποιος να βοηθησει...?:roll:

----------


## Νικόλας

ξαναδοκίμασε καμιά φορά συμβαίνει,και μένα εχθές δεν μου τις έβαζε αλλά έφτιαξε μετά από καμιά ώρα
ας δούμε σιγά σιγά τον πραγματικό ΒΑΠΟΡΑ εκεί όπου χτυπούσε η καρδία του
ξεκινάω από το ηλ/σιο και φτάνω μέχρι λίγο έξω από το κοντρόλ
πάντα με τον ξεναγό μου  :Wink: 
να πω ότι μόλις είχαμε ανοίξει 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiSoKR5GfyM
αυτός ο ήχος πόσο θα μπυ λείψει.... :Sad: 
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΕΣΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ*
ακολοθούν κι άλλα :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Νικόλα για την ξενάγηση στην καρδιά του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.* 
Περιμένουμε και τα υπόλοιπα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

πάμε να δούμε και τον* ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* από μια άλλη γωνία  :Very Happy: 

P4030379.jpg
κυριολεκτικά σκαρφάλωσα στο πιο ακριανό σημείο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ για να την βγάλω.αφού δεν έπεσα καλά είναι :mrgreen::mrgreen:
(δεν είναι από την γέφυρα.από πάνω είναι )

----------


## Νικόλας

η αγαπημένη μου θέση στην γέφυρα !!!
έβλεπες όλη την πλώρη.ειδικά όταν είχαμε μποφόρια εκεί να δείτε γλέντια !!
P7310055.jpg

*ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΨΕΙΣ*  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες γωνίες λήψης φίλε Νικόλα και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* (μάλλον) σε σημερινές φωτο που μου έστειλε ο φίλος :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε Νικόλα, ariti, CORFU, BEN BRUCE, ΤΟΜ, akaluptos, IONIAN STAR, Appia_1978, Trakman, vinman, Eng, giorgos...., ithakos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*



POLARIS 34 (LARISA) 03-03-2011.jpgPOLARIS 36.jpg

----------


## Eng

Ειναι πραγματι πανεμορφο..

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστούμε παντελή !
βυτία βλέπω.....και 3 μάλιστα και κάτι μου λέει ότι ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ θα φάει και θα την κάνει με ελαφρά  :Sad: 
ας δούμε πως πέφτει η πλώρη στο Μπάρι 
P3310229.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο παρα 5 η μπάλα για να βρει στο ντόκ :Wink: . Αυτό είναι μαγκιά :Surprised:  :Cool: . Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα.

----------


## Eng

> Στο παρα 5 η μπάλα για να βρει στο ντόκ. Αυτό είναι μαγκιά. Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα.


Αν και η αποσταση απο το ντοκο μετραται, οπως και πρυμα, με βαση το μηκος της πορτας ετσι οπως και το πρυμνιο ετσι και το εμπλωρο εχουν τη δυσκολια τους. Εμενα με εντυπωσιαζει ανεκαθεν το εμπλωρο ρεμετζο σε ντοκους με μηδεν υποδομή.

----------


## akaluptos

Σημερα στις 12:00 ηταν προγραματισμενη η αναχωρηση του πλοιου... Ομως οι αρχες δεν ηταν καν ενημερες για την αλλαγη του ονοματος απο Πολαρις σε Λαρισα... Γραφειοκρατια και οι Ινδιοι εφτασαν στο σημειο να κανουν οτι μπορουν εως και να κανουν λογο για λαδωμα για να παρουν το πλοιο και να την κανουν για το δρομολογιο Ηγουμενιτσα-Ινδια.... Καυσιμα πηρε,νερο πηρε,φωτα αναμμενα,μηχανες εδω και μερες πανετοιμες και ανα πασα στιγμη την κανει... Περιμενα σημερα ματαια ... Μακαρι να εμενε.. Ειναι ο βασιλιας της Ηγουμενιτσας... Στεκεται περηφανος και ορθιος ακομη και στις τελευταιες του στιγμες... Bassetere κατω απο το ονομα Larisa και η νεα σημαια ανεμιζει απο σημερα στο πιο ψηλο deck του βαπορα... Νικολα,εχεις κανει φοβερη δουλεια...

----------


## ithakos

> Πάμε να δούμε το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* (μάλλον) σε σημερινές φωτο που μου έστειλε ο φίλος
> Χαρισμένες σε Νικόλα, ariti, CORFU, BEN BRUCE, ΤΟΜ, akaluptos, IONIAN STAR, Appia_1978, Trakman, vinman, Eng, giorgos...., ithakos, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*
> 
> 
> 
> POLARIS 34 (LARISA) 03-03-2011.jpgPOLARIS 36.jpg



Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή.......το πλοίο αυτό έχει μία καραβολατρική ομορφιά και θα λείψει από τις ελληνικές θάλασσες....καλό ταξίδι στο ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.......

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστούμε φίλε akaluptos για τα νεότερα και αναμένουμε, νέα σου και καμιά φωτο :Sad: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για τις αφιερώσεις..Πραγματικά κρίμα που φεύγει το πλοίο...Το θυμάμαι σαν τώρα που ερχόταν στην Πάτρα παλιά αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω καμία φωτογραφία του από τότε...

----------


## Νικόλας

το κοντρόλ του* ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*  :Sad: 
P4180608.jpg

----------


## Eng

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια.. Οπως εχω πει αρσενικο βαπορι!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε Νικόλα και ανταποδίδω με μία κοντινή, με το νέο του όνομα :Sad: .
Χαρισμένη σε σένα, ariti, Eng, Trakman, GameManiacGR, ithakos, akaluptos, CORFU, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


POLARIS 37.jpg

----------


## thanos

περα απο το συναισθημα το seatrade ειναι υπερβολικα οικονομικοτερο(ειδικα το τελευταιο χρονο ι εταιρια σκεφτοντανε ακομα και το τελευταιο ευρω) στα καυσιμα αλλα και πιο αξιοοπλοο...φισικα με οσους εχο τυχει να συνεργαστω και στα δυο βαπορια με γνησιους βεντουραδες ολοι προτιμαμε το Polaris..και ειδικα οσοι ειμαστε απο ηγουμενιτσα...το βαπορι αυτο μας επνευει μια ζεστασια σαν να ηταν το σπιτι μας...παντως με τον πρακτορα που μιλησα και με τον αρχικαπετανιο,ειπανε οτι θα ναυλοθει απο τους μαου μαου και στην θεση του Polaris θα φερουν ενα απο τα Ropax(τουλαχιστον θα το προσπαθησουν)...με καθε επιφιλαξη,μεταφερω αυτα που μοθ ειπανε οι υπευθηνοι...POlaris=ενα ονομα,μια ιστορια ατελιωτη :Sad:

----------


## polykas

Ξεκινάει το πλοίο για το μεγάλο ταξίδι.

----------


## Νικόλας

*ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΟ !ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ !ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ !!!!*
P1080265.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Καλό ταξίδι Polaris.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα είπες φίλε polykas είναι τα πράγματα και *Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* ξεκίνησε για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι. 
Απ' ότι μου είπε ο φίλος ariti οι Ινδοί μπλέξανε τα μπούτια τους και αργήσαν πάρα πολύ να πάρουν την άγκυρα. Αλλά και τώρα είναι ακόμη λίγο κάτω απο την Κέρκυρα με 8,9 knots και πορεία 146. 
Και μιά φωτο στις 13.25 την ώρα που αναχωρούσε χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, ariti, CORFU, polykas, Eng, Trakman, GameManiacGR, ithakos, akaluptos, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, vinman,ΤΟΜ, IONIAN STAR, thanos, giorgos.... και όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*
*ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ.*


POLARIS 42 05-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωω τι μας κάνεις τέτοιες ώρες  :Sad: 
ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά
καλά θα κάνουν οι ινδοί να τον προσέξουν ούτε γραντζουνιά μέχρι να φτάσει.ήθελαν και ρυμουλκό για να το ανοίξουν από το ΣΚΑΙ.τόσο ανικανότητα ?από τα ποιο ισχυρά προπελάκια έχει ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* έλεος  :Mad: 
ας δούμε και ένα βιντεάκι.συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι από το προηγούμενο κιν που είχα :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDr1MEqJIUc

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστούμε και σένα Νικόλα για το βίντεο και βλέπουμε το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* με καλό δρόμο. Όχι σαν τους Ινδούς που το πάνε τώρα με 9,1:roll:.

----------


## Νικόλας

μια χαρά δρόμο είχαμε εκείνη την μέρα.αργήσαμε και λιγάκι και του δώσαμε κάτι παραπάνω  :Very Happy: 
τα 17 μιλια τα είχαμε πιάσει αν θυμάμαι καλά
από την ίδια μέρα πριν πάω πάνω είμου κάτω
ορίστε και άλλο ένα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSDe8fiPLBY
οι ινδοί καλά θα κάνουν να το προσέξουν.αυτή την στιγμή έχουν στα χέρια τους ενα βαπόρι που έχει ζωή ακόμα και μπορεί χαλαρά να προσφέρει κάπου άλλου,και όχι μια σκαράκα που είναι ένα βήμα πριν την κατάρρευση και πάει για κόψιμο

----------


## proussos

*S6001082.JPG* 
*S6001091.JPG* 
S6001085.JPG

*Αντίο POLARIS...*
*Μαζί με το αδελφό του SIREN (VENUS)...άφηναν στόματα ανοικτά σε όποιο ντόκο και να έδεναν !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα για τα ωραία σου. Καλύτερη .....μουσική δεν θα μπορούσες να βάλεις :Wink: .
Φίλε proussos σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτο, όσο για τα "στόματα ανοικτά" τα άφηναν εξεπίτηδες έτσι, για να δείχνουν ότι όλα όσα υπήρχαν στο ντόκο χωρούσαν μέσα τους :Wink:  :Cool: .

----------


## akaluptos

Στις 8παρα σηκωσε καταπελτες το πολαρις. Οι μηχανες φουλ,το πλοιο ξεκινησε αλλα υπηρξε προβλημα αρχικα στις ασφαλειες των φινιστρινιων. Με το περας των 2 ωρων το πλοιο δεν καταφερε να λυσει το προβλημα. Διακριτικα παρακολουθουσε την την αναχωρηση του ενα ρυμουλκο. Οταν ξεπεραστηκε το προβλημα με τις ασφαλειες , οι Ινδιοι δεν εβγαζαν ακρη με τις αγκυρες..Στις 8παρα ξεκινησε η διαδικασια και το πλοιο τλκ αναχωρησε 4παρα κατω απο καταρακτωδη βροχη. Εως και την τελευταια του στιγμη επεμενε να μεινει... Την μια το ενα,την αλλα το αλλο, δεν ηθελε να αποχωριστει με τπτ το λιμανι.. Στελεχος της εταιρειας που το αγορασε με πλησιασε και με ρωτησε γτ το φωτογραφουσα. Εμαθα οτι αρχικα θα παει στην Ινδια και θα κριθει εκει αν θα διαλυθει... Μακαρι να ζησει αλλα...δεν το πιστευω ομως.. Σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση ο καταπελτης του πλοιου.. Θα μας λειμει παρα πολυ.. Καλο σου ταξιδι POLARIS...........

----------


## Νικόλας

αλήθεια εδώ και πόσες ώρες προσπαθώ να πω κάτι για τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* και δεν βρίσκω λόγια
θυμάμαι τόσες πολλές ιστορίες και άλλες τόσες που μου έχουν πει άνθρωποι που το έχουν ταξιδέψει.απλά όλες έχουν το ίδιο συμπέρασμα.ΗΤΑΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ !ΒΑΠΟΡΙ που όταν μας έπιασε το 12 μια μέρα στην αδριατική ΄΄πόνεσε΄΄δεν σας κρύβω ότι φοβηθηκάμε κιόλας αλλά ο καθ ένας από μέσα του του έδινε κουράγιο.δεν ξέρω τι να πω αλήθεια.υπήρξε πλήρωμα που ήταν στον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ πάνω από 10 ετία.για ποιον να πω τον μαστρο ΘΑΝΑΣΗ, τον βοηθό του Σπύρο Μπάλλα :Cool:  :Wink: (και όχι μόνο),τον πρώτο μηχανικό που ήταν από την παραλαβή του τρίτος?για τους ναύτες του ?δεν συνεχίζω άλλο δεν μπορώ  :Sad: 
απλά ένα ακόμα *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* στην εταιρία του που μας-μου-έδωσε την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω έναν *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* και ένα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όλο το πλήρωμά του για όλες τις ευχάριστες στιγμές που είχαμε
*ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΞΑΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ.ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ !*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* ή δεν θέλει να φύγει απο την Ελλάδα ή οι Ινδοί δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους απο πλοία :Very Happy: . 
*Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* είναι ανοικτά, στο κάτω μέρος της  Ζακύνθου με 9 knots και πορεία 119.:roll:

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά το πρώτο είναι το μόνο σίγουρο  :Very Happy: 
λές να περάσει από κανένα Πειραιά ? :Confused:

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε Νικόλα ψάχνοντας ένα άλμπουμ με φωτογραφίες βρήκα μέσα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία η οποία είναι πιθανώς από κάποιο παλιό διαφημιστικό της VENTOURIS FERRIES....
Αφιερωμένη σε σένα λοιπόν..
polaris.jpg

----------


## polykas

> *S6001082.JPG* 
> *S6001091.JPG* 
> S6001085.JPG
> 
> *Αντίο POLARIS...*
> *Μαζί με το αδελφό του SIREN (VENUS)...άφηναν στόματα ανοικτά σε όποιο ντόκο και να έδεναν !*


 Υπέροχες και μοναδικές οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου proussos.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φίλε Νικόλα ψάχνοντας ένα άλμπουμ με φωτογραφίες βρήκα μέσα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία η οποία είναι πιθανώς από κάποιο παλιό διαφημιστικό της VENTOURIS FERRIES....
> Αφιερωμένη σε σένα λοιπόν..
> polaris.jpg


 ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε !!αυτή κάποτε υπήρχε σε αφίσα και μέσα στο ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ αλλά την έβγαλαν
πάντως χαμένη δεν πήγε  :Wink:  :Cool: 
ας δούμε και το μεσαίο του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
P7310054.jpg
έχει και άλλο από πίσω δεν είναι μόνο αυτό.απλά βαριόμουν να πάω πίσω πίσω :mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλοι giorgos.... & Νικόλα. Ας  δούμε το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* με το όνομα που θα μας μείνει. Φωτο στις 27-02-2011 χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.*


POLARIS 27.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστούμε παντελή !!
*ΑΝΤΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
1_P7050221(2).jpg
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ,ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ,ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 96 ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει χαθεί απο το AIS, ξέρει κανείς που είναι ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.*
Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα. :Cool:  :Surprised: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Έχει χαθεί απο το AIS, ξέρει κανείς που είναι ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.*
> Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα..


 Παντελη το τελευταιο στιγμα του πλοιου ηταν νοτιως της Κρητης. Δυστυχως απο εχτες εχει τεθει εκτος λειτουργιας ο σταθμος ληψεως της Αλεξανδρειας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ευχαριστούμε παντελή !!
> *ΑΝΤΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
> 1_P7050221(2).jpg
> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ,ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ,ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 96 ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ !


 ENTAΞΕΙ, ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ,ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ...

----------


## proussos

> ENTAΞΕΙ, ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ,ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ...


*...Και λίγα κάνει ο Νικόλας !*
*ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ καλό θα είναι να αφήσεις αυτούς που έχουν σχέση με τα βαπόρια , να εκφραστούν και να αντιδράσουν όπως νοιώθουν.*
*Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τον χώρο εργασίας τον νοιώθουν τόσο οικείο πολύ απλά επειδή έχουν να θυμούνται μόνο καλές στιγμές και μόνο καλούς συνεργάτες.*
*Όταν καταφέρεις κι εσύ κάποτε να αισθανθείς ένα πλοίο σαν να είναι το σπίτι σου , τότε θα καταλάβεις πως είναι να σου "παίρνουν" το σπίτι ή να στο "γκρεμίζουν".*

----------


## pantelis2009

> *...Και λίγα κάνει ο Νικόλας !*
> *ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ καλό θα είναι να αφήσεις αυτούς που έχουν σχέση με τα βαπόρια , να εκφραστούν και να αντιδράσουν όπως νοιώθουν.*
> *Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τον χώρο εργασίας τον νοιώθουν τόσο οικείο πολύ απλά επειδή έχουν να θυμούνται μόνο καλές στιγμές και μόνο καλούς συνεργάτες.*
> *Όταν καταφέρεις κι εσύ κάποτε να αισθανθείς ένα πλοίο σαν να είναι το σπίτι σου , τότε θα καταλάβεις πως είναι να σου "παίρνουν" το σπίτι ή να στο "γκρεμίζουν".*


 Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω σε αυτά που λέει ο φίλος proussos. Για το Νικόλα ήταν το σπίτι του, οι φίλοι του............ και κάτι που δεν θα ξανα δει απο κοντά. Το τι έχει ζήσει μέσα σε αυτό το πλοίο, το περιγράφει κάθε στιγμή, σε κάθε του post. Αγάντα Νικόλα.
Η Φωτο απο το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* χαρισμένη στο Νικόλα....στο Νικόλα.....στο Νικόλα και όλους τους φίλους του :Wink: .


POLARIS 32.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ την απάντηση την πήρες από τους φίλους proussos και παντελή !
καταλαβαίω για κάποιους είναι υπερβολή αλλά αν δεν το ζήσεις δεν το καταλαβαίνεις...και φυσικό είναι !
πάμε να δούμε μια φώτο !μόλις ανοίξαμε έξω από τον δίαυλο...και μέχρι να στρώσουν οι μηχανές είπαμε να βγάλουμε καμιά φώτο  :Very Happy: 
P1170448.jpg
αφιερωμένη στους φίλους παντελή,proussos,sea serenade και τους φίλους του πραγματικού *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ

παντελή ευχαριστώ για την φώτο !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Γειά σου Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου. Ευχαριστώ :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νικόλας

ότι φώτο έχω από τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ(*και αξίζει)θα τις βάλω οπότε υπομονή μερικές μέρες ακόμη :mrgreen:
σήμα κατατεθέν για μένα οι τρομερές τζιμινιέρες του, με τον βαπορίσιο ήχο !!(έχει και βιντεάκι)
P3290084.jpg
τρομερή θέα για όποιον έχει πάει εκεί πάνω που είναι οι προβολείς :Cool: .κρίμα δεν είχα την μηχανή μαζί μου.πολύ ψηλά βρε αδερφέ !!!
οι τζιμινιέρες γυαλίζουν....αααα ρε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΑΑΑ*  :Sad: 
και άλλη μια με την βροχή να μας έρχεται σιγά σιγά στο Μπάρι.αλλά όλα τα λεφτά ήταν τα μποφόρια που φάγαμε εκείνη την μέρα 
P7310082.jpg
έτρεμα από το κρύο γι αυτό είναι λίγο θολή  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ την απάντηση την πήρες από τους φίλους proussos και παντελή !
> καταλαβαίω για κάποιους είναι υπερβολή αλλά αν δεν το ζήσεις δεν το καταλαβαίνεις...και φυσικό είναι !
> πάμε να δούμε μια φώτο !μόλις ανοίξαμε έξω από τον δίαυλο...και μέχρι να στρώσουν οι μηχανές είπαμε να βγάλουμε καμιά φώτο 
> P1170448.jpg
> αφιερωμένη στους φίλους παντελή,proussos,sea serenade και τους φίλους του πραγματικού *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
> 
> *παντελή ευχαριστώ για την φώτο !*


ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ,ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ; ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ("ΑΡΚΑΔΙ" ΚΑΙ "ΕΝΩΣΙΣ"),Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ 2 ΕΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ,ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ 1977 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ".
ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΑ.ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ (ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ POLARIS).AΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΥΣΤΕΡΙΑΣ.
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ,ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ. ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ,Η ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ. Η ΑΛΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ,Η ΠΙΟ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΘΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ 'Η ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΡΟΛΟ, ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> ENTAΞΕΙ, ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ,ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ...


 Όποτε φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ αφήνουμε τον άλλο να εκφραστεί με τον δικό του τρόπο, εμείς δεν είπαμε τίποτε εναντίων σου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## proussos

> ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ,ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ; ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ("ΑΡΚΑΔΙ" ΚΑΙ "ΕΝΩΣΙΣ"),Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ 2 ΕΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ,ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ 1977 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ".
> ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΑ.ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ (ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ POLARIS).AΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΥΣΤΕΡΙΑΣ.
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ,ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ. ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ,Η ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ. Η ΑΛΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ,Η ΠΙΟ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΘΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ 'Η ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΡΟΛΟ, ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΑ.


*Εντάξει ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ , μην κάνεις έτσι...κι εμείς καραβολάτρες είμαστε...*
*Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να απολογείσαι !*

----------


## Νικόλας

> ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ,ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ; ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ("ΑΡΚΑΔΙ" ΚΑΙ "ΕΝΩΣΙΣ"),Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ 2 ΕΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ,ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ 1977 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ".
> ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΑ.ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ (ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ POLARIS).AΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΥΣΤΕΡΙΑΣ.
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ,ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ. ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ,Η ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ. Η ΑΛΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ,Η ΠΙΟ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΘΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ 'Η ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΡΟΛΟ, ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΑ.


 φίλε μου εσύ δεν κατάλαβες καλά μάλλον.δεν σε στήσαμε στον τοίχο ούτε βιογραφικό σου ζητήσαμε να μας πεις !
όλοι καραβολάτρες είμαστε αλλά ο καθένας αντιδρα διαφορετικά.φυσικό δεν είναι ?δεν αντιδρούν όλοι το ίδιο.εμένα καλός η κακκός αυτός είναι ο τρόπος μου.το έζησα το ένιωσα και θέλω να το αποχαιρετήσω όπως μπορώ !λίγο ακόμα υπομονή να βάλω ότι έχω από τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* και τέρμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Νικόλα περιμένουμε και το βιντάκι που μας έταξες:roll: :Wink: .

----------


## giorgos....

Ο καθένας μας αντιδρά διαφορετικά και αλίμονο αν αντιδρούσαμε όλοι το ίδιο. Το θέμα είναι όμως να σεβόμαστε την άποψη και τη συμπεριφορά του άλλου εφόσον δεν μας θίγει σε κάτι..

Νικόλα.... το βιντεάκι ξέχασες :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα δεν το ξέχασα απλά πρέπει να το βάλω πρώτα στο youtube  :Very Happy: 
είναι από κιν όμως σας το λέω.δεν είχα μπαταρίες εκείνη την μέρα:x
σε κανένα 10 λεπτο θα το βάλω

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> χαχαχα δεν το ξέχασα απλά πρέπει να το βάλω πρώτα στο youtube 
> είναι από κιν όμως σας το λέω.δεν είχα μπαταρίες εκείνη την μέρα:x
> σε κανένα 10 λεπτο θα το βάλω


Νικόλα Περιμένουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

έτοιμαααααααα !!!
επειδή το ένα δεν μου αρέσει(πολυ vibration)είναι και απο κιν χάλια...αλλά ο ήχος από τις μηχανές όλα τα λεφτά  :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oc1ztvgSTg
και επειδή νιώθω τύψεις ότι είναι μούφα ορίστε και άλλο ένα
δεν θέλετε να δείτε πως ανηφορίζει η πλώρη ?ορίστε
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfWG4hiB-8c
συγνώμη για την αγριοφωνάρα μου :mrgreen:
εκείνη την μέρα κάποιος φίλος τραβούσε από απέναντο βιντεάκι από την άφιξη μας μέχρι που ανοίξαμε το visor !νομίζω ήταν ο φίλος SEA PILOT  :Very Happy: 
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ*
(έχουμε και συνέχεια :Wink: )

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο καθένας μας αντιδρά διαφορετικά και αλίμονο αν αντιδρούσαμε όλοι το ίδιο. Το θέμα είναι όμως να σεβόμαστε την άποψη και τη συμπεριφορά του άλλου εφόσον δεν μας θίγει σε κάτι..
> 
> Νικόλα.... το βιντεάκι ξέχασες


ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΡΕΚΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ.ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΕΞΕΦΡΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΡΡΗΣΗ,ΘΕΩΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΛΗΞΑΝ.ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ OFF TOPIC.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα, η πλώρη ανεβαίνει σαν να θέλει να κοιτάξει το Θεό .........και αναμένουμε :Wink: . Κάτι μας έταξες πάλι :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νικόλας

*POLARIS* όπως το γνώρισα !!!
PB110008.jpg
λίγες μέρες πριν το σβήσουν  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όπως θα μείνει στις καρδιές όσων το αγάπησαν :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε και άλλο ένα βιντεάκι(δεν είναι και το καλύτερο)
σε ένα εξπρες μας !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ1JvcCS6MU

----------


## f/b delfini

> ας δούμε και άλλο ένα βιντεάκι(δεν είναι και το καλύτερο)
> σε ένα εξπρες μας !!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ1JvcCS6MU


Αρκετά καλό, σχεδον τελιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα και μιά φωτο απο μένα, τραβηγμένη απο τον φίλο μου ariti στις 27/02/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


POLARIS 30.jpg

----------


## mateo p

μπορω να ρωτησω κατι το καραβι εχει φυγει απο ελλαδα? γιατι σημερα ειδα ενα σχεδον ιδιο πλοιο να περναει ανοιχτα απο τηνο...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πρωϊ ήτανε έξω από το Port Said..........*

----------


## Νικόλας

> μπορω να ρωτησω κατι το καραβι εχει φυγει απο ελλαδα? γιατι σημερα ειδα ενα σχεδον ιδιο πλοιο να περναει ανοιχτα απο τηνο...


 που τέτοια τύχη  :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Λιγα μιλια ακομα για το Σουεζ...

----------


## Νικόλας

έφτασε ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* και ο Νίκος μες την καλή χαρά  :Wink: 
P5060711.jpg
*ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Νικόλα πάει να συναντήσει το φίλο του :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

*ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
P5060708.jpg
άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο έφτασε στο τέλος του !

----------


## CORFU

> *ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
> P5060708.jpg
> άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο έφτασε στο τέλος του !


 ομορφη φωτο αλλα εγω θα στην κανω λιγο πιο μελαγχολικη :Sad: 
P5060708.jpg
παντα με την αδεια σου :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω μας έστειλες τώρα !!!
φυσικά ελεύθερα  :Very Happy: 
ας δούμε και άλλη μια από την επισκευή του στην Ηγουμενίτσα όπου δεν ξαναταξίδεψε  :Sad: 
P9290005.jpg
θα δείτε τις αλλαγές λαμαρίνων που έγιναν στο open deck.γενικά έπεσε χοντρή επισκευή σε λαμαρίνα, τάγκια(είχε γίνει και στο Πέραμα.καινούργια όλα) παντού.τίποτα δεν μας έλεγε ότι το *ΒΑΠΟΡΙ* θα μας φύγει

----------


## pantelis2009

Μας έστειλε Βαγγέλη :Wink: 
Υπέροχες Νικόλα και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ayfa74

γιατί του άλλαξαν το όνομα όταν "τοπιγαν" για διάλυση

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι συμβαίνει όταν ένα πλοίο μας αφήνει !!
αλλά μόλις είδα ότι τόσο καιρό δεν σας έχω δείξει το κατάμπαρο του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
ορίστε(το μισό έχει και άλλο από πίσω:mrgreen :Smile: 
P3300160.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

μόλις αφήσαμε πίσω μας την Κέρκυρα και πάμε για Ηγουμενίτσα !!
πρωί πρωί άφιξη και είχε ένα κρύο....πωωω  :Razz: 
P1040158.jpg

----------


## akaluptos

Το πλοιο μας περασε και απο το Σουεζ και πλεον θα κανει το τελευταιο κομματι του ταξιδιου του, πριν απο το τελος του... :Sad:  Πριν χαθουν οριστικα οι γραμμες του... Το νεο ομως εχει να κανει οτι το seatrade θα το ακολουθησει καθως θα εχει την ιδια μοιρα με το Polaris... Χαμος.... Ραγδαιες εξελιξεις για την Ventouris Ferries μιας και το ομοσταυλο πλοιο του Μπαρι δεν μπορει να λαβει πιστοποιητικα με τπτ... Παρα τις οποιες προσπαθειες γινονται το 38 ετων seatrade ειναι αδυνατο να παρει πιστοποιητικα... Επρεπε να μεινει το Polaris τουλαχιστον για φετος για να διαμορφωνουν τα δεδομενα γαι την εταιρεια καθως με τα νεα δεδομενα θα μεινει μονο το ναυλωμενο Olympus της NEL και adriatic.. Θα ακολουθησει ο Theofilos???? Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η κοινοπραξια Ionian King-Polaris εσπασε μιας και τα δυο πλοια αφησαν την γραμμη. Το μεν για πωληση,το δε για διαλυση... Το seatrade ειναι αναγκασμενο να ακολουθησει το ταξιδι του Polaris... Δυστυχως τα πραγματα εχουν  αλλαξει δραματικα...  :Sad:

----------


## ithakos

> μόλις αφήσαμε πίσω μας την Κέρκυρα και πάμε για Ηγουμενίτσα !!
> πρωί πρωί άφιξη και είχε ένα κρύο....πωωω 
> P1040158.jpg


Nικόλα παρακολουθώ τα ποστ σου τόσο καιρό και θα ήθελα να σου πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις εξαιρετικές  λεπτομερείς και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζεις...αυτό το όμορφο καράβι ο "βάπορας σου" όπως λες πραγματικά έχει λείψει από τα ελληνικά νερά και όλοι οι καραβολάτρες στεναχωρήθηκαν για ακόμα ένα στολίδι της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μιά απο τις 27/02/2011 (λίγο κουνημένη κάποιο πλοίο φαίνεται πέρασε δίπλα απο το φίλο Γιώργο και τον κούνησε :Wink: ) αλλά με αξία γιατί ακόμη γράφει το όνομα του.
Χαρισμένη στο Νικόλα, CORFU, Trakman, ariti, Appia_1978, sea serenade, ithakos, akaluptos, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


POLARIS 24 27-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε ithakos σ ευχαριστώ πραγματικά !!
παντελή για ακόμη μια φορά ευχαριστούμε εσένα και τον φίλο σου !
ας δούμε το κατάμπαρο ολόκληρο αυτή την φορά
P3300162.jpg
την μπουρού του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* την έχει ακούσει κανείς ??όχι ε...σε λιγάκι θα την ακούσετε
πραγματικά αρσενικό *ΒΑΠΟΡΙ *  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι μας έταξες και το περιμένουμε :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

σας έταξα κάτι και δεν το έκανα ?? :Very Happy: 
ορίστε όλο δικό σας !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm8xWb1ClZI
κρίμα που δεν τα την ξανα ακούσω  :Sad: 
*Α ΡΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΑΑ*

----------


## Νικόλας

άλλη μια φώτο από μια ιστορική πλέον συνάντηση !
P5060713.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!
*ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ....ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα για το βίντεο και την φωτο.
Η φωτο θα μπορούσε να έχει τίτλο " Ραντεβού στην Ινδία" :Wink: .

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ...μην τα λές αυτά έτσι  :Very Happy: 
τελευταία τους συνάντηση δίπλα δίπλα στην Ηγουμενίτσα με βροχή και κρύο !
P1010032.jpg
πείρα φωτογραφική,το μηχανάκι αλλά ο καιρός δεν με άφησε να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο τέσπα
*ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ* 
*Α ΡΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΕΕΕΣ*  :Sad:

----------


## giorgos....

Τα έχεις κάνει όλα για το βαπόρι που αγαπάς φίλε Νικόλα και αυτό είναι που μετράει..
Είναι να μην κολλήσεις με Βεντουροκάραβο.. άμα κολλήσεις δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δώστα όλα Νικόλαααααααααααααααααααααααα :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Περιμενα το πλοιο να βρισκεται πολυ πιο μακρυα αλλα μολις τωρα το εντοπισα ανοιχτα της Jeddah...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Τα έχεις κάνει όλα για το βαπόρι που αγαπάς φίλε Νικόλα και αυτό είναι που μετράει..
> Είναι να μην κολλήσεις με Βεντουροκάραβο.. άμα κολλήσεις δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά..


 άστα να πάνε ! :Very Happy: 
*ας δούμε τιμόνι*
P1090315.jpg
*πλωριαια καθίσματα πούλμαν*
P9290001.jpg
*το σύστημα του καταπέλτη όταν ανοίγει*
P3280031.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Περιμενα το πλοιο να βρισκεται πολυ πιο μακρυα αλλα μολις τωρα το εντοπισα ανοιχτα της Jeddah...


 Δεν έκανες όμως copy το AIS να το δούμε και μεις, όπως έκανα εγώ το Λισσός στο θέμα του :Wink: .
Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα, δώσεεεεεεεεεε :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεν έκανες όμως copy το AIS να το δούμε και μεις, όπως έκανα εγώ το Λισσός στο θέμα του.


 Τωρα πια ειναι αργα. Νεο ραντεβου στο Τζιμπουτι  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Πριν 3 ωρες.........

lar.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> άστα να πάνε !
> *ας δούμε τιμόνι*
> P1090315.jpg
> *πλωριαια καθίσματα πούλμαν*
> P9290001.jpg
> *το σύστημα του καταπέλτη όταν ανοίγει*
> P3280031.jpg


*οπα, ΔΩΣΕΕΕΕΕ! Εξαιρετικες!! Ειδικα το τιμονι, εκει θα σταθω καθως σημερα ολα το εχουν αντικαταστησει με υδραυλικο.......Το ιδιο ειναι να πιανεις ενα μοχλο με το να γυρνας ενα παραδοσιακο ξυλινο η ενα πιο μοντερνο οπως του Πολάρις;; Δεν θα το έλεγα........*

*Πολυτιμο υλικο για το 3d model που η κατασκευη αργει αλλα προχωραει..........*

----------


## Νικόλας

τι και αν έφυγες ρε* ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* εγώ δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ !!!!

*ο ''μικρός'' καταπέλτης*
P3280026.jpg

*μια γωνίτσα από το σαλόνι του !*
P3290082.jpg
*
η θέα από το πλωριαίο σαλόνι* (όταν έχει μποφόρια ήταν όλα τα λεφτά !!όλο μέσα βουτούσε το άτιμο !!!)
P9290004.jpg

*Α ΡΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ *  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους rocinante & Νικόλα. Δώστεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :Very Happy:

----------


## akaluptos

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου.. Ας δουμε καποια γεγονοτα τα οποια διαδραματιστηκαν τελευταια στο Polaris..  Αφου το πλοιο φορεσε τις πορτες του στα γκαραζ,εκανε μια μινη ανακαινισουλα και στους εσωτερικους χωρους (διχως να εχω εικονα). Παρα πολυ λαμαρινα χρησιμοποιηθηκε και το πλοιο εδειχνε ετοιμο γαι δραση. Το πρωτοκολλο ομως θα μειωνοταν σημαντικα με τους νεους κανονισμους... Την επομενη και μετα το περας των εργασιων ο Βεντουρης αλλαξε γνωμη. Το πλοιο πουληθηκε ξαφνικα παροτι εδειχνε νεκρο εδω και 4 μηνες. Ειχα δει τουλαχιστον 3-4 φορες κυριως βραδινες ωρες να το πηγαινουν ανοιχτα στο υψος του διαυλου για να το δουλευουν και λιγο. Οι ναυτικοι αναμεναν να ξεκινησει.. Με οποιον μιλουσες απ αυτους ολοι περιμεαν να ξεκινησει.. Οχι ομως... Πριν ερθουν οι Ινδοι ξηλωθηκαν ολα εσωτερικα , ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ... Το πλοιο εφυγε γυμνο... Πια σαπια ειχαν ακουστει οτι θα ταξιδευε... Ψεματα.. Τελειωσε το καραβι μας... Και τυπικα σε λιγες μερες θα αποτελει παρελθον....

----------


## Νικόλας

ανακαινισουλα δεν είχε κάνει !όπως ήταν έμεινε απλά αλλάχτηκαν κάποια πλακάκια και μπήκαν νέα και κάτι άλλες δουλίτσες 
γενικά έπεσε πολύ δουλεία στο πλοίο.όλα τα τάγκια καινούργια ήταν 
σε όλα βάλανε νέες λαμαρίνες.πρύμα στο κυρίος γκαράζ τις είχαν αλλάξει σχεδόν όλες
και στο open deck μπήκαν, επίσης θα βάζανε και στην αριστερή τζιμινιέρα !
να πω και κάτι άσχετο....δεν θα ξεχάσω όταν είχαν μπεί στην γραμμή τα φαστ Ι,,ΙΙ 
ήρθαν μια μέρα στο Μπάρι κάτι ναύτες στο ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ και ρώτησαν πόσα βάζει μέσα. 140 η απάντηση και αν τα βάλεις τσίμα τσίμα 145.φυσικά έγινε μεταβολή και πήγαν πάλι πίσω στο καράβι τους.
Στο άλλο ταξίδι ρώτησαν πόσα ασυνόδευτα βάζει σκέτα μόνο ασυνόδευτα.η απάντηση κοντά στα 400 !!
ε κάπου εκεί σταμάτησαν και οι ερωτήσεις  :Very Happy: 
*ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*

----------


## proussos

> ανακαινισουλα δεν είχε κάνει !όπως ήταν έμεινε απλά αλλάχτηκαν κάποια πλακάκια και μπήκαν νέα και κάτι άλλες δουλίτσες 
> γενικά έπεσε πολύ δουλεία στο πλοίο.όλα τα τάγκια καινούργια ήταν 
> σε όλα βάλανε νέες λαμαρίνες.πρύμα στο κυρίος γκαράζ τις είχαν αλλάξει σχεδόν όλες
> και στο open deck μπήκαν, επίσης θα βάζανε και στην αριστερή τζιμινιέρα !
> να πω και κάτι άσχετο....δεν θα ξεχάσω όταν είχαν μπεί στην γραμμή τα φαστ Ι,,ΙΙ 
> ήρθαν μια μέρα στο Μπάρι κάτι ναύτες στο ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ και ρώτησαν πόσα βάζει μέσα. 140 η απάντηση και αν τα βάλεις τσίμα τσίμα 145.φυσικά έγινε μεταβολή και πήγαν πάλι πίσω στο καράβι τους.
> *Στο άλλο ταξίδι ρώτησαν πόσα ασυνόδευτα βάζει σκέτα μόνο ασυνόδευτα.η απάντηση κοντά στα 400* !!
> ε κάπου εκεί σταμάτησαν και οι ερωτήσεις 
> *ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ*


*Κόψε κάτι Νικόλα...είπαμε...γκαράζ...όχι Αττική Οδός !*
*Και μην ξεχνάς ότι κάποτε ενδιαφέρθηκε ο Παναγόπουλος να πάρει POLARIS και VENUS...*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* όσο μπορεί να φανεί με τα βυτία να το κρύβουν και τον καιρό ......στης μαύρες του :Sad: .
Απ' ότι είδα στην ιστοσελίδα του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής, έχει κάποιο αφιέρωμα στο Polaris. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


POLARIS 35.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Τελος του ταξιδιου...

alarisa.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Κόψε κάτι Νικόλα...είπαμε...γκαράζ...όχι Αττική Οδός !*
> *Και μην ξεχνάς ότι κάποτε ενδιαφέρθηκε ο Παναγόπουλος να πάρει POLARIS και VENUS...*


 σκέτα ασυνόδευτα τόσα βάζει μέσα !όταν λέω ασυνόδευτα εννοώ αυτά τα κοντέινερ σκέτα !
για βάλε ένα κατάμπαρο ένα κυρίος το μεσαίο και το open deck !ΧΑΛΑΡΑ τα παίρνει 
μην ξεχνάς ότι πριν τον Βεντούρη τέτοια κουβαλούσε και έπερνε παραπάνω αλλά όταν ήρθε ελλάδα στο οπεν ντεκ κάνανε μια μικρή μετασκευή και έχασε κάτι 
από νταλίκες 140+ !είμουν μπροστά όταν είχε γεμίσει μέχρι τα μπούνια που λένε στο Μπάρι είχαμε βάλει 142 και δεν είχε χώρο ούτε για μηχανάκι και είχε μείνει μια νταλίκα !
ο καπετάνιος είπε δεν φεύγω αν δεν μπεί μέσα.μετά από λιγο έρχετε στο γκαράζ και αρχίζει να μετράει βήματα κουνουσαν όλες τις νταλίκες στο κυρίος πιο πίσω μέχρι που μετά από 1 ώρα την βάλαμε και φύγαμε.143 και κάτι κάμπερ μέσα στον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.Στην ηγουμενίτσα χαμός έγινε όταν φτάσαμε.τα κόκκινα και όλα όσα ανταγωνίστικαν τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* τα 14 χρόνια ούτε στα όνειρα τους δεν τα βλέπουν αυτά

----------


## ΝΟΝΤΑΣ

KALA TA LES FILE NIKOLA. KAI KATI AKOMA.PRIN TH PROSTHIKI STO PANO GARAZ TA FORTHGA POU EPERNAI HTAN 149 KAI KAMIA FORA AN HTAN STA KEFIA TOY O NIKOLAKIS O YPOLOSTROMOS KAI ME KANENA SYROMENO SPASMENO KAI 151. TO ETOS 1995-1997

KAI KATI ALO. TA TZAMIA STA STAR 1,2 STHS VARDIOLES (TA KATO ENOO) HTAN IDEA TOY CPT.G.KAZEPIDI. MIA POY EIXE PERASI KAI EKINOS APO TON *ARXONTOBAPORA*

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα ακριβώς αν είχε κέφια ο Νικολάκης έκανε τα μαγικά του !! :Very Happy: 
ο καπεταν καζεπίδης μεγάλος καπετάνιος και καλός άνθρωπος !
εκείνος νομίζω το ξεκίνησε και τα δοκιμαστικά που έκαναν εκείνος ήταν μέσα τότε
μέχρι τα 21 μίλια είχε φτάσει ο *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* στην γέφυρα είναι όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία κολημένα να τα βλέπουν όλοι :mrgreen:
σε λίγο θα πέσει και η σχετική φώτο

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τελος του ταξιδιου...
> 
> alarisa.jpg


Tι να πεις τώρα!!!!!! :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

:cry:
P3280020.jpg

και τι δεν θα έδινα για ένα τελευταίο ταξίδι....

----------


## ΝΟΝΤΑΣ

VAPORIA  LITOYRGIKA TAKSIDIARIKA KSEKOYRASTA GIA TON KOSMO SAN TO VENUS KAI TO POLARIS DEN KSONARXONTAI STA NERA MAS.
KAI KATI AKOMA , APO 93 EOS TO 97 OTAN HTAN STHN PATRA EIXE GINEI SLOGAN APO TOYS ODIGOYS, OTI OTAN TO TELEYTAIO FORTIGO EBGENAI APO TON KATAPELTI STHN PATRA TO PROTO POY EIXAI BGEI PERNAGE TA DIODIA THS ELEYSINAS :roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

> :cry:
> P3280020.jpg
> 
> και τι δεν θα έδινα για ένα τελευταίο ταξίδι....


 Πολλοί θα το ήθελαν Νικόλα και γω μαζί σου. ¶ραγε θα δούμε καμιά φωτο απο την Ινδία;;;

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωω τι _θυμήθηκες τώρα !!σωστός !
και θυμάμαι και τις νταλίκες με τον διαφημιστικό μουσαμά VENTOYRIS FERRIES να βγαίνουν 
εποχές που όταν το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ έφτανε Πάτρα οι ψαράδες κάνανε καμιά προσευχή να μην τους τα χαλάσει όλα ο ΖΑΧΟΣ και  ο κόσμος στην καφετέρια χάζευε το visor να ανοίγει 
_

----------


## akaluptos

Να βρουμε φοτο απο το υπολοιπο της ζωης του στην Ινδια......

----------


## Νικόλας

γέφυρα του *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*
P1090320.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLARIS δεξαμενισμος στο περαμα το 1996

scans (109).jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους νικολας & ΝΟΝΤΑΣ και στους TSS APOLLON , proussos, apostolos , romilda

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Κώστα για την ωραία φωτο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ. :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

> POLARIS δεξαμενισμος στο περαμα το 1996
> 
> scans (109).jpg
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στους νικολας & ΝΟΝΤΑΣ και στους TSS APOLLON , proussos, apostolos , romilda


 τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ !τον ΑΣΠΡΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ με τα μεγάλα σινιάλα ?
το ιστορικό Β στην πλώρη  με τα μουστάκια ?
ότι και να πείς γι αυτό το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ είναι κυριολεκτικά λίγο
ευχαριστούμε BEN

----------


## Νικόλας

α ρε *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* σε φάγανε και σένα  :Sad: 
P4130565.jpg
χαλαρά είχε ακόμα 2-3 χρόνια.και μην ακούσω για ταχύτες γιατί και το OLYMPUS δεν πάει πίσω :roll:

----------


## proussos

POLARIS MALMO.jpg 100_1966.jpg POLARIS HEART.jpg

*Παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο του Κ. Δ. , ενός ανθρώπου που το POLARIS σήμαινε τα πάντα...και ίσως η λέξη "τα πάντα" να είναι λίγη...*
*Τον ευχαριστώ που μου τις εμπιστεύθηκε για να τις μοιραστώ με όσους το αγαπάτε !*
*Δυστυχώς δεν υπήρξε η δυνατότητα για καλύτερη ποιότητα τως φωτογραφιών !*

*Να θυμηθούμε λοιπόν...*
*1. Το POLARIS στο Malmo όταν ναυλώθηκε στη γραμμή Malmo - Travemunde...*
*2. Η ταμπέλα της ναυπήγησής του...*
*3. Το control room του μηχανοστασίου...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες στιγμες απο polaris απο τον φιλο proussos

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις απο το *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.* Ευχαριστούμε φίλε proussos εσένα και τον * Κ. Δ. .*

----------


## tomcat

Αν και δεν ειχα ταξιδεψει ποτε η θεα του στο λιμανι της Πατρας το εκανε να μοιαζει το πιο επιβλητικο απο ολα.
Μακαρι να ανατραπουν ολα τα δεδομενα και να συνεχισει να δουλευει εστω και στην ξενιτια.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αν και δεν ειχα ταξιδεψει ποτε η θεα του στο λιμανι της Πατρας το εκανε να μοιαζει το πιο επιβλητικο απο ολα.
> Μακαρι να ανατραπουν ολα τα δεδομενα και να συνεχισει να δουλευει εστω και στην ξενιτια.


Τώρα που μιλάμε το πλοίο κόβεται...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το θυμηθούμε πως ήταν στις 27/02/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη στο Νικόλα, ariti, akaluptos, CORFU, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Appia_1978, proussos, BULKERMAN και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


POLARIS 38.jpg

----------


## tomcat

Ενα τελευταιο αντιο σε ενα απο τα πιο ιστορικα πλοια της Πατρας.
Μαζι του κλεινει και το κεφαλαιο των χρυσων εποχων της Πατρας.

----------


## Νικόλας

απίστευτες φώτο μπράβο σας και σας ευχαριστούμε !!
α ρε γαμότο τι να θυμιθείς από αυτον τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* τόσες ιστορίες που τις έχω περάσει και άλλες τόσες που μου έχουν πεί !
ν ακούσετε ιστορίες από σουηδία με καπετάνιο ΖΑΧΟ !!!!!!!! θα πάθετε πλάκα...
ηταν *ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ* κατασκευασμένος για θάλασσα τέρμα.τα μποφόρια που έφαγε στην σουηδία απλά δεν υπάρχουν και όσοι είχαν πάει ξέρουν  :Very Happy: 
και σε μας έφαγε καλά.ειδικά μια φορά πριν 5 χρόνια τα είχαμε δει όλα.η πλώρη όλη μέσα μετά δεξιά...όλα τα πράγματα στην καμπίνα να έχουν γίνει κομμάτια....στο κρεβάτι δεν καθόσουν δεν μπορούσες...θυμάμαι μετά την κέρκυρα μιλούσα στο τηλ στα πλαινά ανοίγματα που είχε πλώρα ένα δεξια και αριστερά (στο μεσαίο γκαράζ)και έκανε τέτοια βουτιά μου μπήκε μέχρι εκεί...καλά πως δεν έφυγα μέσα ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι
*ΑΝΤΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*

----------


## Agrino

Φίλε Νικόλα ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά για τις άκρως ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες του Βάπορα που μας μεταφέρεις, περιμένουμε και άλλες  :Wink: . Δίνουν την ευκαιρία σε κάποιους που δεν μπορούν να έχουν άμεση επαφή με την θάλασσα να νιώσουν έστω και σε μικρό βαθμό πώς είναι να δουλέυεις και να ζεις σε ένα βαπόρι που αγαπάς. Επίσης, αποτελούν φόρο τιμής στο καράβι αυτό που προσέφερε τόσα πολλά στην ελληνική ναυτιλία για πολλά χρόνια. Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε, και εύχομαι ποτέ να μην χάσεις την αγάπη για αυτό που κάνεις.

----------


## Marioukos

img_3000.jpgimg_3001.jpgimg_3004.jpgimg_3006.jpgimg_3008.jpg  :Apologetic:   :Apologetic:   :Apologetic:

----------


## Marioukos

img_3010.jpgimg_3011.jpg  :Apologetic: 
Και να θελει καποιος να πει δυο λογια για αυτο το πλοιο δεν ξερει απο που να ξεκινησει...
Μεγας θρυλος , θα περασουν πολλα πολλα χρονια για να ξεπεραστει η απουσια του !
Πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του , αποτελεσε βαση για νεες ναυπηγησεις ιδιου τυπου πλοιων. 
Τεραστιο γκαραζ , μικρο ομως ξενοδοχειο...
Μπορουσε να προσφερει λιγο ακομη!

----------


## despinapol

...που εξαφανιστηκαν τοσα μηνυματα και φωτογραφιες???

----------


## sylver23

Μπορείς να δεις εδώ τον λόγο

----------


## despinapol

> Μπορείς να δεις εδώ τον λόγο


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## despinapol

τελικα, ξεχνιουνται και τα καραβια...  :Apologetic:

----------


## proussos

> τελικα, ξεχνιουνται και τα καραβια...


pol.jpg

*Δεν ξεχνιούνται...ειδικά όταν ξεπροβάλουν στην ομίχλη...*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πανεμορφη και ολοζωντανη φωτογραφια φιλε proussos.Οσο για το αν τα πλοια ξεχνιουνται,ξεχνανε αυτοι που θελουν να ξεχασουν.Ειδαλλως μπορει να βλεπεις συχνα πυκνα το βαπορι που σε σημαδεψε στον υπνο σου, ακομα και στον ξυπνιο σου.......

----------


## despinapol

> pol.jpg
> 
> *Δεν ξεχνιούνται...ειδικά όταν ξεπροβάλουν στην ομίχλη...*


πως να σε ευχαριστησω για αυτη τη μοναδικη - υπεροχη φωτογραφια..........!!!! μπραβο και χιλια ευχαριστω για την αμεση αποκριση..

----------


## despinapol

> Πανεμορφη και ολοζωντανη φωτογραφια φιλε proussos.Οσο για το αν τα πλοια ξεχνιουνται,ξεχνανε αυτοι που θελουν να ξεχασουν.Ειδαλλως μπορει να βλεπεις συχνα πυκνα το βαπορι που σε σημαδεψε στον υπνο σου, ακομα και στον ξυπνιο σου.......


Αρη , με καλυψες απολυτα !!! Σε ευχαριστω!! και .. χαιρομαι τοσο πολυ που για καποιους το πολαρις δεν εχει ξεχαστει...

----------


## Νικόλας

> pol.jpg
> 
> *Δεν ξεχνιούνται...ειδικά όταν ξεπροβάλουν στην ομίχλη...*


εντάξει ότι και να πούμε εμείς για τον έναν *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* είναι λίγο
χρόνια στην ίδια γραμμή βαπόρια έφευγαν και εκείνο εκεί, όσο και να πολεμήθηκε πότε κανείς δεν κατάφερε να το βγάλει...έφυγε μόνο όταν ήθελε ΑΥΤΟ !

----------


## nickosps

img041.JPG
Polaris ο βάπορας! Για τη φίλη despinapol! 
(Έχει ανέβει ξανά, αλλά πρέπει να έχει χαθεί μετά από κάποιο πρόβλημα στους servers)

----------


## proussos

S6000376.jpg

*Αναχώρηση από το Bari...*

----------


## proussos

003.jpg

*¶φιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα...*

----------


## despinapol

> img041.JPG
> Polaris ο βάπορας! Για τη φίλη despinapol! 
> (Έχει ανέβει ξανά, αλλά πρέπει να έχει χαθεί μετά από κάποιο πρόβλημα στους servers)


εξαιρετικο!!! πολλα ευχαριστω!!!  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το POLARIS στις 27-02-2011 δηλαδή μία βδομάδα πριν να φύγει για πάντα απο κοντά μας. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

POLARIS 28 27-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

σ΄ευχαριστούμε παντελή !!μέχρι και στο τέλος άρχοντας *Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ 

*P7050219.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και πως να ξεχαστείς *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ 

*P7050222.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Μιας και ανακινήθηκε το θέμα, παραθέτω σκίτσο μου, του υπέροχου βαποριού... (Το έχω ανεβάσει ξανά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει σβηστεί...)
Polaris.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Μιας και ανακινήθηκε το θέμα, παραθέτω σκίτσο μου, του υπέροχου βαποριού... (Το έχω ανεβάσει ξανά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει σβηστεί...)
> Polaris.jpg


Πολύ όμορφο το σκίτσο σου  :Wink:

----------

